# Zu viel Gold



## Zái (25. August 2010)

Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.

Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?


Habe mit allen Chars:

-reiten jeglicher form
-Feuerstuhl
-Thundramammut
-100mount erfolg (das heist für standardmounts + bg-mounts + rufmounts+ die mounts vom argentumtunier sowie zul gurub tieger....)
-Kirin Tor Ringe
-Pdk / Icc rezepte


Wenn ihr das ignoriert und euch noch irgendwas einfällt wär ich euch dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja ich verschenke aus Prinzip kein Gold, außer an gute Freunde

Gruß Zái


----------



## Andey_124 (25. August 2010)

Stell dich in ein Startgebiet deiner Wahl und frage "Neulingen" ob sie vielleicht hilfe zum Zurrechtkommen brauchen, dann hilfst du ihnen und beantwortest fragen (kein Powerleveln!) und wenn sie fertig sind gibst du ihnen 15 gold und gehst mit dem gefühl, einem menschen geholfen zu haben weg.


----------



## iXEd (25. August 2010)

troll...


----------



## Mofeist (25. August 2010)

11 min regestriert, es stinkt gefährlich nach troll


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

Das einzige wo mir da noch einfällt sind zB die teuren Taschen für 3k g jeweils in Shatt bei Haris Pilton.

Oder wenn du auf Old- School Style stehst, "farm" dir Thunderfury, je nach Server kannst du einen Großteil der Mats im AH kaufen, besonders die Elementiumbarren/ erze.
Und die sind recht teuer.
Auf Ony zurzeit kosten allein die käuflichen Mats für die Waffe 20k Gold. 

Naja und sonst gibts kaum noch was ausser verschenken.

Wayne ob Troll oder nicht, glaubhaft ist das allemal.

Es gibt Leute die sich sogar zum Teil vor der WotLK inflation 4 MIO gold gefarmt haben...


----------



## Filfnar (25. August 2010)

Also ich finde die Idee von Andy 124 zum Beispiel garnicht schlecht, was auch nützlich wäre, hilf deinem Raid indem du dem Raid zB das Fischmal kaufst oder sonst bei Mats hilfst oder mach ein paar lustige spiele, wie zB, wer vom Flugmount in den Brunnen in dala landet bekommt x gold^^

Ach ja Respekt mit 6 Chars Goldcap is schon. . .wow. .. ich hab knapp 1000g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (25. August 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> 11 min regestriert, es stinkt gefährlich nach troll



EDIT:Sry sind schon 26 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Filfnar (25. August 2010)

Och jetzt macht den armen doch nicht alle als Troll runter, wenn das jetzt nen neues Buffedmitglied ist, wie muss der denn dann von der Community denken?


----------



## Andey_124 (25. August 2010)

Ich finde FIlfnars Idee auch gut, vielleicht kleinere Events die man in eine art Wettbewerb austragen Kann
Oder Eben auch das Farmen für Thunderfury oder für Sulfuras (Den ich auch sehr Stylisch finde. höhö)

Oder mach eine Art herausforderung für dich, Erstell einen neuen Char, equip ihn gib ihn Gold und alles, und setz dir ein limit wie lange du bis level 50/60/32/80/whatever /played Zeit brauchst ;D

Edit: Stimmt vielleicht ist er ja garkein Troll und spielt Alli? oder Taure? oder Undead?

Es gäbe vieles was du noch machen könntest, auch wenns nicht immer mit Gold ausgeben zu tun hätte.
Schonmal PvP Probiert? ist ganz lustig, auch wenn man anfangs oft stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder Archievments sammeln? Titel, Items, Epeen Punkte, haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Andey


----------



## Droomhammer (25. August 2010)

ich meine das jetzt nicht böse oder so aber mit 6 chars das goldlimit erreicht zuhaben muss ziemlich lange gedauert haben oder?

ich würde den pc abschalten und einwenig den altweibersommer geniessen.

cata kommt ja wahrscheindlich wenn das wetter wieder kalt und scheisse ist.

sonne + frische luft ftw !^^


----------



## Nayomi (25. August 2010)

ich denke du hattest grade Langeweile und dachtest dir registrier ich mich mal bei buffed.de und 
mache einen auf dicke hose mit meinem erspielten gold verkleidet als frage

tut mir leid wenns nich so is aber es kommt so rüber

(Warnung:dieser Kommentar kann von manchen als zickig empfunden werden)


----------



## Andey_124 (25. August 2010)

Bääh, Zicke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenns bissl *poser-like* ist, hab ich diesen aspekt einfach mal übersehen und ihm Ratschläge gegeben, machts doch einfach auch so ;/

mfg Andey


----------



## Nayomi (25. August 2010)

Tut mir leid da ich in wow meist Chronish pleite bin weiss ich nicht was man als wow bonze so macht
mit seinem gold


----------



## Andey_124 (25. August 2010)

Ich bin auch nich Grad mit dicken Taschen unterwegs, trotzdem hab ich fantasie was man machen könnte..^^


----------



## Nayomi (25. August 2010)

ok ok wenn ich nicht wüsste wohin mit dem gold würd ich mir als erste ne tasche von Dolche und giganta holen
(hoffe die heissen so xD)um halt zu sagen hey meine tasche is von Dolche und giganta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## readmore.Pascal (25. August 2010)

Ich spiel bis Cata nur an 2 tagen für je 3stunden. 10er ICC und 25er ICC, sonst mach ich aufgrund von langeweile NIX. Ich verkauf von den Frostmarken einfach Saronit und mach pro Raidid halt 1k gold .
Fürs nebenbei herfarmen nur durch raiden ist das ganz ok. Also wie man komplett dauerhaft pleite sein kann versteh ich jz net Nayomi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Cata hab ich mir auchn "Polster" von 13k angelegt net mehr und net weniger und es reicht für mich


----------



## Andey_124 (25. August 2010)

mailbox dancer sind unterbezahlt, haha :x

Achja, nayomi meine ausrede:
Ich bin Braunhaarig, ha!


----------



## Nayomi (25. August 2010)

Tja ganz einfach Readmore pascal man schaffts in dem man so ne faule socke is wie ich, ich queste sogut wie nich ich verkaufe auch nichts im ah( weil ich alles selber behalte man weiss ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ich farme vieleicht 1 mal im monat und sitze abseits der icc raids in og aufm bankdach oder unter der palme davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war Nayos tipps:How to chronish pleite sein in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 
*


----------



## exigum (25. August 2010)

Egal ob Troll oder nicht ... wayne? Mal ganz ehrlich, wennst zu viel Gold hast dann hättest nicht
so viel Gold gefarmt (obwohl bei Wotlk das leichter is als getan^^) Wenn du keine Verwendung
mehr dafür hast dann wie schon gesagt gibs irgendwelchen newbies und/oder mach Wettbewerbe.
Kauf dich grün und blau und lila bist du alles was du je mal haben wolltest hast und du bist wieder 
auf null und kannst wieder von vorne anfangen zu farmen.

So far

P.S.: Beschwert sich das er zu viel Kohle hat. Seine Sorgen möcht ich mal haben!


----------



## DerPuttes (25. August 2010)

Ähm bin ich der einzige der direkt an Ebay denkt oder darf man sowas hier nicht erwähnen?!
Verkauf den Acc und fahr dafür innen Urlaub^^

P!


----------



## mahansi (25. August 2010)

das wärs doch , sagen wir 10 000 gold wärn euro den rest könnter euch denken xD


----------



## clljana (25. August 2010)

Gold Cap lag doch bei 200k Gold denke du hast nicht mal 5 K Kid ^^


----------



## Gerti (25. August 2010)

Hol dir den Titel <The Insane> oder kauf dir Erfolge/Items bei guten Gilden.

Edit: Rechtschreib fix.


----------



## Aitaro (25. August 2010)

hab nur 30k gold und hab auch keine ahnung wohin damit.. aber wayne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das leute in wotlk immer noch chronisch pleite sein können versteh ich irgendwie net oô habt ihr keine berufe geskillt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw keine sammelberufe auf den chars? ^^

als bergbauer fliegst einmal durch eiskrone und packst alles ins ah.. sind locker 200g für nichtmal 30min "arbeit"

als kräuterer fliegst einmal durch sholazaar becken und packst alles ins ah.. sind auch mal locker 200-400g (je nachdem ob man glück mit den lotis hat ^^)

vor allem neue chars und sammel berufe lohnen sich, da kaum noch jemand low lvl erze/kräuter farmt.. stack kupfer geht bei uns für 15g weg.. (wohlgemerkt erze.. nicht verhütten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nayomi (25. August 2010)

Aitaro schrieb:


> hab nur 30k gold und hab auch keine ahnung wohin damit.. aber wayne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine 2 haupt chars die ich spiele sind bergbauer juwe und alchi und blümchen pflückerin nur hab ich schlicht null bock und motivation zu farmen was bringts mir? das ich nachm monat hier auf buffed auch n thread erstelle hilfe wohin mit meinen gold*rumpose*?


----------



## Knallkörper (25. August 2010)

Aitaro schrieb:


> hab nur 30k gold und hab auch keine ahnung wohin damit.. aber wayne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war nicht seine frage...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@TE feier Champaner partys in UC mit nen paar süßen Blutelfen!


----------



## Nimbrod (25. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?



Wie sieht es mit dem Equip der Chars aus? Bei mir auf dem Server verkauft die Gilde Legends Never Die beispielsweise ICC10 11/12 HM (Also für den Drachen) für 40k Gold und für 80k gibs LK HM Incl. Selbstverständlich gehören sämtliche items dir. Etwas günstiger bieten Sie Ulduar 19 an für 20k ^^


----------



## Kyanora (25. August 2010)

An den TE...

verlinke mal deine Chars dann können wir sehen ob du hier nicht irgendeinen Quark erzählst...

Ansonsten mal ein Tipp: Für sowas erstellt man nun wirklich keinen Thread.


----------



## Slebbeog (25. August 2010)

vllt kriegst genug gold zusammen um dirn RL zu kaufen...falls das kein total unlustiger schwachsinn war..


----------



## Flachtyp (25. August 2010)

1. Wurde das Goldlimit nicht erhöht ? Von 200.000,irgendwas auf....viel höher ???

2.Das wären dann bei 6 Chars weit über 1 Mio Gold. Sorry, aber das glaube ich Dir nicht ^^. Selbst wenn es stimmt, spätestens bei 500.000 Gold fragt man sich doch langsam ob es einen Sinn macht weiter Gold anzuhäufen.


----------



## Knallkörper (25. August 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> 1. Wurde das Goldlimit nicht erhöht ? Von 200.000,irgendwas auf....viel höher ???
> 
> 2.Das wären dann bei 6 Chars weit über 1 Mio Gold. Sorry, aber das glaube ich Dir nicht ^^. Selbst wenn es stimmt, spätestens bei 500.000 Gold fragt man sich doch langsam ob es einen Sinn macht weiter Gold anzuhäufen.



ist wie bei den Russen wo Geld eine art Religion ist! ;P


----------



## daturah (25. August 2010)

klingt nicht nach dem typischen spieler..
manche machen daraus ne wirtschaftssimulation..alles schon gesehen. es gibt einfach leute, die so viel knete haben, dass sie das AH beeinflussen zu können.

../screw them


----------



## daturah (25. August 2010)

btw..TROLL!!


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. August 2010)

Machs einfach so wie die US-Milliardäre oder erstell nen Account auf nen fiktiven Namen, trans das Gold dahin und verkauf den bei ebay.


----------



## Gruaba (25. August 2010)

1. das mit den goldcap bei 6 chars erreicht kauf ich dir nicht ab. 6*200 000 = 1 200 000 gold (grob überschlagen... dazu natürlich noch 6*20 000 = 120 000 edit: für die mammuts)
dazu würde dann das equip schätzungsweise entsprechend gut sein. da du dazu noch alle icc rezepte hast, haben deine chars natürulich auch alle herstellungsberufe auf voller stufe. 

2. wenn das, was du schreibst wahr ist, dann würde ich mir an deiner stelle mal gedanken machen, ob du nicht zu viel zockst und ob du wirklich leute im forum mit irrelevanten, virutellen problemen belästigen solltest.

3. mach dir noch 'nen goldchar, verkauf dein gold bei ebay, verkauf deinen char bei ebay oder verschenke es einfach an leute, die's brauchen können. mach dir nen spaß und verkauf irgendwelche teuren gegenstände für spottbillige preise und ergötze dich am preisverfall dieser items im ah. kaufe 60 tundramammuts und geb sie einen bankchar. dann farmst du so lange, bis das bankfach komplett voll mit den mammuts ist (natürlich nur die größten taschen).

so, jetzt sollteste genügend beschäftigungen für dein angebliches problem haben.


----------



## Parabella (25. August 2010)

@all die glaube soviel gold zu bekommen wäre schwer bzw man müsse sein RL vernachlässigen .
das ist absuluter unsinn , ich habe mit einem kumpel aus spass mal gewettet wer mehr gold in 2 Woche machen kann , egal wie !
nach der woche hatte er ca 70K und ich 35K , nachdem ich ihn auch das übliche no RL unterstellt hatte , sagte er mir ein paar einfache dinge .

1.Eine Exel Tabelle zum eintragen der Item Preise
2.Mobil AH
3.Seinen büro Job

er konnte dann ein paar Tage lang preise eintragen , untersuchen etc. 
man brauch halt ein gutes startkapital von ca 20K um sich eine Art der Rohstoffe ( Erze, blumen etc. ) im AH zu seinen eigenen monopol zu machen.

Zeitaufwand laut seiner aussage in 2 Wochen , ca 12 Stunden


@TE
Das schon ne menge holz an gold und sollte es wirklich sein das du soviel hast , schreib doch mal ein Ticket und frag nach was du tun kannst oder kauf das AH leer und treibe die preise von irgendwas in die höhe und kaufe immer alles auf.


----------



## deluc (25. August 2010)

Du kannst mit einem Random 10er Raid Al'ars Asche farmen und wenn es droppt lässt du alle Würfeln, du bekommst das Mount und der mit dem höchsten roll bekommt 100k Gold, außerdem jeder der mitgeht nochmal 5k. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hats bei uns aufm Server einer gemacht und nach dem 10ten run hatte er das Mount. Kannst natürlich auch weniger Gold "verschenken" wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (25. August 2010)

Für mich Klingt das so !



Habe mein Gold Limit erreicht, verschenke nur an Gute freunde……….meine Frage dazu Was müssen man als "guter Freund" dafür Bezahlen????


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schieb ab Goldseller war ein netter Versuch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2010)

Ohne die restlichen Posts ausser dem ersten gelesen zu haben:
- Taschen von Haris Pilton
- Alle Kochrezepte
- Das blaue Classic-Hemd (also blaues Rezept)


----------



## Dreidan (25. August 2010)

Es ist ein TROLL, ein fieser dicker Brückentroll.


----------



## Willtaker (25. August 2010)

trans nach ambossar, werde "mein freund" und schenk es mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bitte! so ein dummer thread...


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

@TE
Ich bin gestern im AH ordentlich eingefahren und über so eine kleine Goldspende würde ich mich schon irrsinnig freuen.

@Troll-Riecher
Ich rieche nix.


----------



## Hanon (25. August 2010)

Hast du schon den titel der wahnsinige?


----------



## Starfros (25. August 2010)

mach dir nen 7 und einen 8 Char ....erkauf dir jegliche Erfolge und erkauf dir jegeliche Items aus ICC bei der besten Raidgilde deines Servers. 

Für ich ist es schwer zu glauben das du bei 6 chars das Goldlimit erreicht hast. Zu mal hier auch eine diskusion war das die Bank wesentlich mehr Gold fassen kann als der eigene Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zái (26. August 2010)

@ Davatar

Das Rezept für das Hemd hab ich tatsächlich noch nciht und es reizt mich es zu Besitzen^^
Rest gehört schon zur Standardausrüstung

@ Hanon

Nein bin ich grade dran am Wahnsinnigen

Shendralar 19875/21000
Ravenholdt 17500/21000 

Rest hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hier die Troll argumente angeht.. Ich kann nur versichern das es so ist wie ich sage und bitte bitte um ein bisschen mehr anstand in einem öffentliche Forum.
Das mit dem Gold "Farmen" war ein versuch den ich zu meiner Schulzeit gestartet hab ( Habe Wirtschaft studiert)
Im Endefekt hab ich nichts weiter getan als den Markt zu beobachten, preise der einzelnen sachen zu vergleichen... sie aufzukaufen, preise zu kallkulieren und dann wieder zu verkaufen.

Lustigerweiße führe ich buch über meine geschäfte in WoW so dass ich acuh später immer wieder vergelciehn konnte



Was das kommentar zu den guten Freunden angeht so meinte ich freunde von mir wirklichen Leben nicht "WoW-Freunde"

Ich spiele in der woche etwas weniger als 30h und habe mit erstellung des threads auch das goldmachen eingestellt da ich sowieso nciht weiß was ich damit tun soll

Der einzige Wirklich wirklich wirklich gute Vroschlag war das mit den Events 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd mir mal ein paar gute sachen überlegen und mich nach dalaran stellen ^^

Wer noch ernstgemeinte Vorschläge hat bitte posten, danke

Mfg Ralf 

ps: Es halndelt sich übrigens nur um gold direkt auf den charakteren nciht auf gildenbanken usw.


----------



## Knallkörper (26. August 2010)

hmmm... ganz erlich ist zwar nicht legal, aber ich denke (wird ja erlaubt sein) mal nur so vor mich her... VERKAUFE es bei E-bay und mach nen schicken Urlaub!?


----------



## meîsterjägerwow (26. August 2010)

mit allen 6 chars am gold limit wers glaubt ich sage nur screen shot sonst schweige


----------



## Vedhoc (26. August 2010)

schicks mir...


----------



## Kuisito (26. August 2010)

meîsterjägerwow schrieb:


> mit allen 6 chars am gold limit wers glaubt ich sage nur screen shot sonst schweige



THIS!


----------



## Progamer13332 (26. August 2010)

n00b


----------



## Antronis (26. August 2010)

meîsterjägerwow schrieb:


> mit allen 6 chars am gold limit wers glaubt ich sage nur screen shot sonst schweige




Ganz deiner Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (26. August 2010)

geh ins anfangs gebiet, such einen ohne level- schultern waffe brust ring trinket und schenke ihnen 2k gold


----------



## wertzû (26. August 2010)

daturah schrieb:


> klingt nicht nach dem typischen spieler..
> manche machen daraus ne wirtschaftssimulation..alles schon gesehen. es gibt einfach leute, die so viel knete haben, dass sie das AH beeinflussen zu können.
> 
> ../screw them



schafft man mit 30k gold schon


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2010)

Ich muss jedes Kupferstück 2mal umdrehen und andere wissen nicht was mit dem Gold anfangen. Gemeinheit!


----------



## Alice Wonderland (26. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich muss jedes Kupferstück 2mal umdrehen und andere wissen nicht was mit dem Gold anfangen. Gemeinheit!



Geht mir auch so.. Ist doch egal ob du zuviel Gold hast, ist doch nur "Spielgeld".. Verschenks, kauf irgendwas oder lass es da wo es ist^^


----------



## Yokoono12 (26. August 2010)

Also ich weiß ja auch nicht aber ich hab nie geld, farmen bringt nichts da nichts mehr was wert ist und Twinks austatten mit Verzauberungen und Steinchen geht auch ganz schön ins Geld. Kannst mir ja mal dein Geheimnis verraten^^

Ansonsten veranstalte doch irgendwelche Spiele, gibts bei mir aufm Server öfter da stellt jemand dann immer ein Preisgeld zur Verfügung


----------



## Eox (26. August 2010)

Ich würde versuchen das AH leer zu kaufen...


----------



## ToteRatte (26. August 2010)

Wenn du zuviel hast und es nicht verhandelt (Mats, Equip, Dienstleistung) bekommst, und niemanden hast dem du es geben kannst, versuch mal Gold "wegzuschmeißen"... naja oder Provozier Wipes und zahl die repkosten oO.

Sorry, sehe leider auch kein Problem an "zuviel" gold. Oder bugt das Programm dann rum?

LG

I : C : H


----------



## talsimir (26. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?
> 
> ...





_*H O R S T*_


----------



## milkaschokoalde (26. August 2010)

Ah leer kaufen find ich super als Idee :-) und dann stellst du wieder alles rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (26. August 2010)

veranstalte doch einen wettbewerb und stell das preisgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (26. August 2010)

besorg dir ein reallife und werde da so reiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man mit sovielen chars soviel hat sollte man echt mal überlegen ob man nicht zuviel zockt


----------



## wertzû (26. August 2010)

milkaschokoalde schrieb:


> Ah leer kaufen find ich super als Idee :-) und dann stellst du wieder alles rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für den halben preis ^^(würd ich n grey teil für 2k reinstellen xD)



FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> besorg dir ein reallife und werde da so reiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du weisst schon das man nur 10 min am tag investieren muss um in einem monat gold limit zu haben?


----------



## HostileRecords (26. August 2010)

Ich würde einiges an richtige neulinge verschenken, nicht soviel das sie denken Gold sei nichts wert.. aber wenigstens 100 Gold.

Und ich würde mir die beste Gilde des Servers suchen, und mir sachen "erkaufen" wie z.B das Mount für die ICC10/25 erfolge oder halt irgendwas in der art, wo nicht jeder drann kommt.

Gilde würde ich auch Finanzieren, zumindest mit Flasks und Bufffood.. oder auch mal das eine oder andere ICC epic in die Gildenbank legen.

Sachen wie Thunderfury oder Sulfuras würde ich mir auch erkaufen, war das nicht so, das die Items mit dem Addon nicht mehr erhältlich sind?


Damit dürftest du schon um einiges ärmer werden, was ja auch dein Ziel ist...


----------



## Detela (26. August 2010)

oens schrieb:


> veranstalte doch einen wettbewerb und stell das preisgeld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap.
Wow quiz (addon) downloaden und der preis ist gold!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. platz zb 5k
2. 2,5k
3. 1,25 oder so^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (26. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> du weisst schon das man nur 10 min am tag investieren muss um in einem monat gold limit zu haben?



aber sicher nicht um alles andere zu bekommen 
-alle mounts bei den fraktionen benötigt überall ehrfürchtig
-und die pvp mounts sind auch nicht in 10 minuten zu holen
-usw


----------



## wertzû (26. August 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> aber sicher nicht um alles andere zu bekommen
> -alle mounts bei den fraktionen benötigt überall ehrfürchtig
> -und die pvp mounts sind auch nicht in 10 minuten zu holen
> -usw



em du? Haust 10 min dran für dailys jeden tag und du bist locker ehrfürchtig bei allen (ich bins, mit 2 chars) Pvp mounts sind sehr wohl locker zu holen paar mal innis gemacht und man holt sie nebenbei! (ausserdem hab ich von gold geredet nicht von allem anderen)


----------



## Krokovskowitch (26. August 2010)

Könntest ja wenn mal wer geburtstag hat den du gut in wow kennst einfach ma nen chopper in geschenkpapier verpacken und ihn schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (26. August 2010)

2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Schlechter Troll
2. 24 / 7 Keller Suchti

Ich tippe / hoffe auf ersteres...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (26. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> em du? Haust 10 min dran für dailys jeden tag und du bist locker ehrfürchtig bei allen (ich bins, mit 2 chars) Pvp mounts sind sehr wohl locker zu holen paar mal innis gemacht und man holt sie nebenbei! (ausserdem hab ich von gold geredet nicht von allem anderen)



na und? ich hab aber nicht nur vom gold geredet und DU wolltest MICH zurechtweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@vorpost /sign


----------



## Chrisjee (26. August 2010)

> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht


Nein




> du weisst schon das man nur 10 min am tag investieren muss um in einem monat gold limit zu haben?


Bitte erzähl mir dein Geheimnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (26. August 2010)

Berufe auf 450 Skillen und die Mats nur kaufen. (Bei Ingi sind da schonmal ca. 5k Gold weg)
Verstecken in OG spielen wer dich findet bekommt 1000g ^^
Versuchen soviel wie möglich im AH einzukaufen.
Goldseller Betrieb aufmachen... nurn Scherz ^^
Bankchar machen mit Bankchar Gilde und alle GBankfächer kaufen.
mehr fällt mir grad auch net ein. = /


----------



## Ultimo01 (26. August 2010)

LoL Angeber oder Freak?... Hmm Beides...

Kauf dir von dem Gold Rl... ich glaube das Fehlt in deiner Sammlung...


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. August 2010)

Bei uns inner Gilde ist auch jmd mit Goldcap

Ist immer lustig im Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit er Gold looten kann muss er immer etwas in den Raid verteilen xD


MFG
Pala


----------



## zakuma (26. August 2010)

TROLLFEEDER!


----------



## meitertot (26. August 2010)

Giebs mir


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (26. August 2010)

eine frage:wie hast du das angestellt?^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. August 2010)

bad trolls are bad srsly


----------



## asmolol (26. August 2010)

ich würd nen riesigen wettbewerb veranstalten. ohne teilnahmsgeld, einfach so. überall gross ankündigen, und für den gewinner gibts 10k gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kA was für n wettbewerb, vllt n wettrenen. die sind immer witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (26. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?
> 
> ...




Also ich hätte da ne ziemlich gute Idee, veranstalte doch einfach ein Duell Wettbewerb in der Gurubashi Arena, du holst dir so viel Spieler zusammen wie möglich, desto mehr desto besser und dann lässt du sie alle gegen ein Preisgeld antreten, z.B. 500 Gold oder mehr.

Und noch ne Frage wenn du so viel Gold hast mach doch mal einen Thread auf wo du beschreibst wie man so viel Gold machen kann, würde mich auch interessieren^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?
> 
> ...



Du bist wie einer dieser reichen Säcke die auf ihrer Kohle sitzen bis sie endlich tot sind. 

Kannst dein Gold ja an Chinafarmer verkaufen und schön nen Permabann kassieren. xD

BTW: Ein Screenshot hätte ich gerne von deinen sämtlichen Chars inklusive Inventar mit Goldanzeige.


----------



## Thejojy (26. August 2010)

also wenn ich soviel gold hätte (was mir nicht möglich scheint da mein immo max. bessesenes gold bei knapp über 2k liegt^^ ) würde ich mich amüsieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i-welche events laufen lassen, wettbewerbe, "du kriegts gold wenn du das und das machst" usw^^

-------btw: spielst du horde auf taerar? dann würde ich dir nämlich gerne beim loswerden des goldes helfen^^ (nicht ganz so erst gemeint^^)-------


----------



## Snagard (26. August 2010)

mach dir n twink mach ne gilde auf gildenbank kaufen udn erhöhe dein goldcapp ins unermessliche^^


----------



## wowoo (26. August 2010)

Dass du wirklich 1.6 Millionen Gold hast glaub ich dir nicht wirklich, aber wenn dann würd ich einiges verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab eigentlich auch nie gefarmt und auch meistens über 50k, also wenn einer 24/7 ein paar Accounts mit Bots laufen hat is das sicher möglich..


----------



## Shirokun (26. August 2010)

was labert ihr alle fürn müll das man kein rl haben kann mit so viel gold? Den reichsten zocker den ich kenne hat (jaja nicht viel) ca 140k imo........ es ist ein lvl 41er hexer. 
Nein kein bank twink sondern sein main. Er sagt das lvln und questen macht mir iwie kein fun ich handel einfach gern im ah. Hatt mir dann auch mal gezeigt wie er das macht... einfach mal alles an elementium erz aufgekauft ( waren ca 30k) Hat es dann verkauft und hatte ca 40k danach. also 10k in wenigen minuten schäffeln ist gar kein ding. Man muss einfach wissen wo von wenig da ist das aufkaufen wenn mans sieht und dann für teuer verkaufen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. August 2010)

für 30k gold Gurubashi Wettkämpfe laufen lassen xD

Kannst mir aber auch gern was davon abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2010)

kauf dir mimirons kopf, icc drachen, invincible

bau dir deine eigene tk grp für den phönix, werbe die leute mit 10k je falls der phönix droppt, natürlich locked

@wowoo millionen farmt man nicht mehr, die hebt man im ah einfach ab


----------



## Wrigor (26. August 2010)

Habe den Thread nicht genau verfolgt, aber hast du denn beispielsweise schon die Taschen von Haris Pilton in Shattrath gekauft?


----------



## Moshuna (26. August 2010)

ich würd das komplette AH aufkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär witzig


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast Wirtschaft studiert (!), hast also mindestens einen Abschluss an der FH, machst aber in deinem Post x-Rechtschreibfehler und schreibst sogar das Wort "kalkulieren" falsch?!


NICE STORY BRO!


----------



## Kafka (26. August 2010)

Naja ans Cap zu kommen is ja nicht so wirklich schwer, Mit 2 Chars farmen und verarbeiten hab ichs auch nah dran geschafft. (Hat aber auch etwas gedauert^^) Aber mit den Gold kann man viele lustige Sachen machen, ich z.b. habe wie hier schon beschrieben ne eigene Gilde für die Gildenbank gemacht, um schon mal für Cata vor zu sorgen und dort neben Gold massen an Mats zu lagern^^


----------



## Kersyl (26. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> für den halben preis ^^(würd ich n grey teil für 2k reinstellen xD)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. Und wie soll das gehen?^^

btt: Kauf das ganze AH oder einen ganzen teil auf, und stell alles extrem teuer rein xD
oder sorg dafür das Urtümliches saronit wieder 2k kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s sagt mal wie ihr denn "so einfach" an das gold limit kommt? ich komm i-wie nie über 3k gold hinaus <.<
und nein ich kauf nix im AH.
Da ich mom. nur 1.5k hab kann ich auch nich kaufen und verkaufen.^^


----------



## Sezulad (26. August 2010)

@TE

Screen or it didn't happen.

Hab selbst nur 22.542 Gold, und wundere mich, wie man soviel Gold scheffeln kann.

Mfg Sezulad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (26. August 2010)

3fachpost? lol^^


spiel verstecken mit preisgeld von 5k^^ tausche chopper gegen mimirions kopf und unbesiegbar usw.


----------



## Zái (26. August 2010)

milkaschokoalde schrieb:


> Ah leer kaufen find ich super als Idee :-) und dann stellst du wieder alles rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha ^^ dan würd ich leider teurer verkaufen als ich gekauft hab ^^ is so meine art wie sonst kommt man an das gold ^^

Bitte an alle Flamer, Neider oder ähnliches Ruhe!!!!
Ich will ernstgeminte vorschläge keine Beleidigungen oder aufforderungen zu beweisen!!!

MIr egal wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt 
aber keiner muss wissen wo ich spiel und welches meine chars sind!
Weil das hätte zufolge das ich dort keine ruhe mehr hätte


----------



## Zodttd (26. August 2010)

Ich hab zweimal unendlich Gold was soll ich damit machen und vor allem wie soll ich den kostenintensiven Lifestyle meines Chars weiterhin finanzieren wenn es aufgebraucht ist?! 
Fragen über Fragen!


Screen or didn´t happen.. ach verdammt dann erkennt einer am Interface deine Chars und deinen Accountnamen (sowieso), hackt deinen Account und klaut dein Gold.


----------



## Zái (26. August 2010)

Krokovskowitch schrieb:


> Könntest ja wenn mal wer geburtstag hat den du gut in wow kennst einfach ma nen chopper in geschenkpapier verpacken und ihn schenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Extreme gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einer meiner besten freunde hat in einer woche b-day und ne chopper hat der sicher nicht ^^


----------



## Chrisjee (26. August 2010)

> du weisst schon das man nur 10 min am tag investieren muss um in einem monat gold limit zu haben?


Warte immernoch auf deinem Geheim Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (26. August 2010)

Wieder so ein "Ich hab das meiste" "Ich hab den längesten" "Ich bin der beste" Thread.
Genau das gleiche wie mit den Leuten die Fragen müssen was sie mit ihren restlichen 60 Frostmarken machen sollen.


----------



## Zái (26. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da ne ziemlich gute Idee, veranstalte doch einfach ein Duell Wettbewerb in der Gurubashi Arena, du holst dir so viel Spieler zusammen wie möglich, desto mehr desto besser und dann lässt du sie alle gegen ein Preisgeld antreten, z.B. 500 Gold oder mehr.
> 
> Und noch ne Frage wenn du so viel Gold hast mach doch mal einen Thread auf wo du beschreibst wie man so viel Gold machen kann, würde mich auch interessieren^^



Kann evtl nen Guide schreiben und den Downloadlink posten.

Kein Ding Digger


----------



## Grober (26. August 2010)

Ja wenn du doch so toll bist, dann schick uns doch mal die Arsenal Links von deinen Chars. Sehen ja dann ob alle das oben genannte haben!


----------



## Sezulad (26. August 2010)

Eventuell, kann ich auch die Erde von der Globalisierung retten.

Mach uns einen Guide und schick uns die Arsenallinks & Screenshots.

MfG Sezulad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezulad (26. August 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## Sezulad (26. August 2010)

Hat gerade ein wenig gelaggt, tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (26. August 2010)

Sezulad schrieb:


> Eventuell, kann ich auch die Erde von der Globalisierung retten.
> 
> Mach uns einen Guide und schick uns die Arsenallinks & Screenshots.
> 
> ...



T...T...T...T...T...Tr....Tr...Tr....Tri...Tri...Tipplepost!!


----------



## Kiyu_89 (26. August 2010)

Was hat nen Zul'Gurub-Tiger mit Gold zu tun?

Lächerlich so nen Thema zu erstellen.. Ich tippe ganz stark auf Möchtegern.. Glaub kaum, dass son Troll soetwas erreicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geh mal an die frische Luft..


----------



## Zái (26. August 2010)

4 Dinge Vorweg:

1. Ich werd hier keine Screens reinposten oder Charnamen nennen [könnt ich gleich meine accdaten verschenken]
2. Wer unnötige Posts macht von wegen Troll oder nicht wahr /sign
3. Das Gold kommt fast ausschlißlich ausm ah und auf wunsch von einigen leuten hier werd ich bei gelegenheit nen Guide fürs bufed-forum schreiben
4. Bedank ich mich für die wenigen aber dennoch vernünftigen vorschläge die bisher kamen

UND WER MICH TROLL NENNT!!!!! Ich spiel ne zarte Blutelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im ernst ich spiel seit classic und hab zu bc zeiten angefang mit der goldfarmerei
und es is wirklich nciht schwer mit wenig aufwand viel gold zu machen im ah schon 2x nich
bisschen kaufen kurz was rechnen verkaufen

Übrigens spiel ich etwa 25-30h in der woche wow, also nicht soooo viel das man sagen müsste ich hätte gar kein rl mehr obwahls schon etwas krass is

BItte um ernste posts

Ps: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Sezulad (26. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> T...T...T...T...T...Tr....Tr...Tr....Tri...Tri...Tipplepost!!




Tut mir ja leid ! *schäm*


----------



## Grober (26. August 2010)

Jetzt wo man Links will ist er ganz ruhig. Solche Leute haben echt nen Problem.
Wahrscheinlich keine Freunde und sitzen den ganzen Tag vorm PC und müssen sich mit solchen Geschichten rausputzen.
Viel. braucht er ja Hilfe...sieht ganz danach aus, als ob er sie bräuchte.


----------



## Sezulad (26. August 2010)

Tipp:

Screenshots - Du machst Screens, machst die Bilder in das Programm "Paint" rein, holst den Schwarzen Pinsel, und dann machst du die Charakter Namen weg, schwuups !

Tante Edith meint:

Tut mir leid, sechs Posts schließen zusehr auf Troll.


Sezulad


----------



## Felix^^ (26. August 2010)

verkaufs über ebay

edit: nein warte schenks mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grober (26. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> 1. Ich werd hier keine Screens reinposten oder Charnamen nennen [könnt ich gleich meine accdaten verschenken]
> 
> 
> Dann könnte ja jeder seine Acc Daten verschenken den man im Arsenal anklicken kann...Bitte such dir Hilfe und versuch dich wieder in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren.


----------



## Brannys (26. August 2010)

Lösch Deinen Account, dann biste alle Sorgen los.


----------



## Mr.62 (26. August 2010)

ein guide wäre nett hoffentlich ist der leicht zu verstehen ;D


----------



## Ångela (26. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Wieder so ein "Ich hab das meiste" "Ich hab den längesten" "Ich bin der beste" Thread.
> Genau das gleiche wie mit den Leuten die Fragen müssen was sie mit ihren restlichen 60 Frostmarken machen sollen.



Wenn es dich stört, warum reagierst du darauf ?

Das ist noch dümmer, als solche Threads an sich zu erstellen ..............


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. August 2010)

Hilfe ich habe 5 Chars mit Full T10.5 und mir wird beim Rumposen in Dalaran langweilig. Deswegen mach ich einfach mal nen Beitrag bei Buffed auf um ein bisschen anzugeben, da ich auch keine Freunde habe muss ich euch das unbedingt wissen lassen.

xD


----------



## Bitzy (26. August 2010)

Verkaufs bei ebay.


----------



## Chanwook (26. August 2010)

übelster fake, das geht niemals mit 6 chars. man liest auf homepages und zeitungen von "EINEM" spieler der als erster das goldcap erreicht hat und du sollst das mit 6 chars haben? das ich net lache NIEMALS..........


----------



## Rygel (26. August 2010)

zai, wenn es stimmt was du schreibst ziehe ich meinen hut vor dir. bin selbst großer goldfan und freue mich auf nen kleinen guide von dir.

was du so schreibst was du mit deinem reichtum macht, hat mich etwas nachdenklich gemacht. reiten jeglicher form, den Feuerstuhl und ggf. sogar das Thundramammut sind ja keine großen besonderheiten. ebenso der 100mount erfolg (der allerdings ebensoviel mit geduldigen farmen zu tun hat wie mit gold). nett sind die Kirin Tor Ringe. PdK-rezepte sind doch eh längst überholt und die ICC-varianten sind doch eh BoP, oder? 500G für ein urtümliches saronit hat man ja viel schneller gefarmt als raidtaugliches outfit + den ruf um die rezepte kaufen zu können.


was du also mit deinem geldspeicher tun kannst weiß ich leider auch nicht recht. ICH würde vermutlich meinen mainchar im AH so gut aufwerten wie es geht und alle rezepte kaufen, die meine mitspieler immer so "kostengünstig" ins AH stellen (damit ich so auch noch mehr gold verdienen kann *g*). ansonsten: sparen damit ich mit cataclysm meine twink-armee nett ausrüsten kann und berufe schnell hochskillen kann.

fazit: von der dicken kohle träumt wohl jeder ... aber was genau will man eigentlich damit tun?


----------



## Popeldopel (26. August 2010)

Tu das was ich mir immer erträumt habe:

Kaufe das AH auf deinem Realm komplett leer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SquallLeonhartd (26. August 2010)

Hallo Zai, sehr interessant das Du es sogar mit 6 Chars geschafft hast. Dank der Goldinflation ist aber selbst so eine riesige Menge Gold leider kaum mehr was wert, vor allem wenn man Equiptechnisch schon alles erkauft hat was über das Auktionshaus zu bekommen ist.
Der neueste Trend bei uns auf dem Realm ist GOLD DKP, einfach ein Raid in dem um jeden Gegenstand gesteigert wird, da kann man schnell relativ viel Gold los werden.
Aber selbst bei großzügigen Geboten für zum beispiel den Wappenrock des Lichtbringers werden die meisten Leute das nur als Augenwischerei ab tun weil sie es nicht glauben das man so viel Gold hat.
Aber schön zu lesen das die 1 Millionen Marke knackbar ist, da du dies ja rein rechnerisch geschafft hast, hätte ich gern eine Frage beantwortet, passen auf eine Gildenbank mehr wie 1 Millionen Gold drauf? *g*
Ganz so weit bin ich noch nicht, aber doppelcap passt drauf und ich habe noch keinen Thread gefunden über ein Cap einer Gildenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg

Squall


----------



## Zodttd (26. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> 4 Dinge Vorweg:
> 
> 1. Ich werd hier keine Screens reinposten oder Charnamen nennen [könnt ich gleich meine accdaten verschenken]
> 2. Wer unnötige Posts macht von wegen Troll oder nicht wahr /sign
> ...




Ich übersetze mal, nicht alle verstehen dein Trollgebrabel

1. Ich habe alles frei erfunden und deswegen keine Screens etc. mein nächstes Argument diesbezüglich wird sein, dass ich kein Geld für zusätlichen Schnickschnack wie einen Authetinfikator ausgebe.
2. Ich find es absolut klasse, dass ich soviel Aufmerksamkeit bekomme und werde mich auch beim Verfasser dieser Übersetzung noch einmal dafür bedanken.
3. Mir ist einfach keine bessere Story eingefallen, die meine Sucht besser überdecken kann, deswegen hab ich mal so eine standart Goldquelle genannt, die jeder Spieler seit lvl 20 kennt.
4. Find ich es total lustig das einige Idioten echt ihre Zeit damit verschwenden dem Troll ein drei Gänge Menü zu servieren.

Ich gehe davon aus das die Mehrheit der hier Anwesenden männlich, schwanzgesteuert und extrem dämlich ist und denkt ich wäre eine atraktive Dame weil ich ingame ein F*ckschnitzel spiele.

Ich habe mir noch eine kleine Story ausgedacht, die beinahe noch weniger über mein geheimes geheim-Geheimniss preisgibt als Punkt 3.

Nochmal schnell meine Abhängigkeit von WoW abstreiten und behaupten, dass ich einfach nur viel spiele.

Typischer Trollspruch zum Abschluß und dann nochmal um smypathischer zu wirken (was zu 100% nicht so wirkt) die alte Rechtschreibkamelle.


----------



## Zái (26. August 2010)

SquallLeonhartd schrieb:


> Hallo Zai, sehr interessant das Du es sogar mit 6 Chars geschafft hast. Dank der Goldinflation ist aber selbst so eine riesige Menge Gold leider kaum mehr was wert, vor allem wenn man Equiptechnisch schon alles erkauft hat was über das Auktionshaus zu bekommen ist.
> Der neueste Trend bei uns auf dem Realm ist GOLD DKP, einfach ein Raid in dem um jeden Gegenstand gesteigert wird, da kann man schnell relativ viel Gold los werden.
> Aber selbst bei großzügigen Geboten für zum beispiel den Wappenrock des Lichtbringers werden die meisten Leute das nur als Augenwischerei ab tun weil sie es nicht glauben das man so viel Gold hat.
> Aber schön zu lesen das die 1 Millionen Marke knackbar ist, da du dies ja rein rechnerisch geschafft hast, hätte ich gern eine Frage beantwortet, passen auf eine Gildenbank mehr wie 1 Millionen Gold drauf? *g*
> ...



werd morgen ne gilde gründen und schaun ob es ein goldlimit für gildenbank gibt falls das über den 6fachen goldcap liegt glaube ich auch nciht das es erreicht werden kann ^^
aber is wirklich intressant würde mich auch interessiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vielen dank das zwischen den ganzen Crapposts immer wieder nette aufgeschlossene threads gibt die wenigstens versuchen auf das thema einzugehn

~Gold ist eben nicht alles - WoW auch nicht~


----------



## Zodttd (26. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Und vielen dank das zwischen den ganzen Crapposts immer wieder nette aufgeschlossene threads gibt die wenigstens versuchen auf das thema einzugehn



Hab ich doch gern gemacht.

Meine Prophezeiung aus dem vorherigen Post wurde erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (26. August 2010)

Andey_124 schrieb:


> Stell dich in ein Startgebiet deiner Wahl und frage "Neulingen" ob sie vielleicht hilfe zum Zurrechtkommen brauchen, dann hilfst du ihnen und beantwortest fragen (kein Powerleveln!) und wenn sie fertig sind gibst du ihnen 15 gold und gehst mit dem gefühl, einem menschen geholfen zu haben weg.



warum gibts net andere wowler die so denken *schnief*


----------



## Baumtobewild (26. August 2010)

würdest du bitte nen guide schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?????

ich hab nämlich nie gold wenn ich die täglichen quests mache nur n bissl das ist aber sofort wieder weg
meine beruf ist bergbau ich hab bergbau schon 3 monate aber es is noch auf 190 ich komm net vorran :/

ich würde ja juwe skillen aber ich hab kein gold für die mats >.<

ich wär dir echt dankbar wenn du den guide schreiben würdest

mfg Baumtobewild


----------



## Neraxes (26. August 2010)

Baumtobewild schrieb:


> würdest du bitte nen guide schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Omg skill einfach bergbau weiter und das gold kommt automatisch, oder denkst du es skillt sich von selbst ??


----------



## Zái (27. August 2010)

Ich werd mich bemühen einen Guide zu schreiben wird allerdings eine weile in anspruch nehmen ^^ wenns soweit is post ichs


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. August 2010)

Finds lustig, dass hier manche denken, durch einen "Gold-Guide" kommt alles von selbst...


----------



## Elvaras459 (27. August 2010)

Also ich wüsste schon ganz genau was ich mit dem Gold anstellen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is nämlich so dass meine Gilde den Icc Drachen und die anderen Mounts wie den Ulduar Drachen NICHT farmen will .... das war sehr depremierend für mich der einzige ausweg scheint dann sich eine Gilde zu suchen die ihn verkauft aber das war für mich ein bissl zu Teuer die wollten 70 K ! würde ich niemals schaffen xD naja das könnteste machen^^ aber ich glaub du hast vorhings schon geschrieben dass du das hast^^ ka ich geb dir nen Tipp erstell dir nen neuen Char und schick ihm kein Gold versuch auch nicht mit diesem CHar in irgendeinerweiße im großen Stil gold zu beschaffen dann kommen dir glaub ich lauter Ideen was du mit deinem Gold noch anstellen könntest oder aber du machst einfach ma ne WoW Pause das ist glaub ich das vernünftigste wenn man nicht mehr wirklich weiß was man tun soll^^


----------



## Mr.62 (27. August 2010)

@Elvaras459

Er hat aber geschrieben,das er nicht weiß was er mit dem gold anstellen soll ^^ nicht was er allgemein machen soll



Alle Berufe auf 450 nur durch kaufen skillen^^


----------



## IkilledKenny (27. August 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*@ Zodttd*

made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Filfnar (27. August 2010)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Guide freuen. . . @ Gauloises24 ich erwarte nicht das der Guide alle Probleme löst, aber vielleicht bringt er ja ein paar gute Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwer hatte eben gesagt er hat kein Gold für Juwe skillen.. .das ist garnicht so teuer, ich hab das gemacht weil die 3 Steine extra DPS bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Kürschnern sowieso nicht so toll ist. . .ich bin jetzt bei 426 und skill jetzt langsam zu ende und mach die juwe dayli. . .wenn du dir nen paar sachen fürs Skillen farmst und ein wenig Glück im AH hast, dann is das skillen nicht schwer. Viel Glück

Und ich hoff auf den Guide

Grüße

Filf


----------



## Gott92 (27. August 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> 1. Wurde das Goldlimit nicht erhöht ? Von 200.000,irgendwas auf....viel höher ???
> 
> 2.Das wären dann bei 6 Chars weit über 1 Mio Gold. Sorry, aber das glaube ich Dir nicht ^^. Selbst wenn es stimmt, spätestens bei 500.000 Gold fragt man sich doch langsam ob es einen Sinn macht weiter Gold anzuhäufen.



Russen sind meist weit weniger geizig als Deutsche =/


----------



## Exicoo (27. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?


Nur? oO 
Ich habs mit 10 erreicht!


----------



## Linostar (27. August 2010)

und wie? indem man das goldlimit an 10chars schickt.. wow


----------



## Streubombe (27. August 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> ... spätestens bei 500.000 Gold fragt man sich doch langsam ob es einen Sinn macht weiter Gold anzuhäufen.


Das fragt man sich sogar schon viel früher... Fakt ist aber, das Vermögen wird täglich mehr, weil man früher oder später an einen Punkt gelangt, wo man einfach nichts mehr ausgeben kann. Raidbedarf farme ich nicht mehr, stelle ich auch nicht selbst her, kaufe ich alles im AH, zu Preisen, die mir schlicht egal sind. Dennoch bringt der Raid erheblich mehr ein, als ich ausgegeben habe. Von Interesse ist nur der hochwertige Loot, das ganze grüne und blaue Zeugs landet schon beim NPC (weil Verkaufen schneller geht, als das Zeugs aus dem Rucksack zu werfen), womit dann wieder um 200g mehr auf dem Konto sind. Ab und an macht man dann aus Langeweile, oder weil man auf die Gruppe wartet, noch ein paar Tagesquest. Wieder 50g... So kleckert sich der Kram zusammen, schneller als man glauben mag. Wofür soll ich noch Gold ausgeben? Was soll ich kaufen? Nichts! Ich kann nichts kaufen. Es gibt nichts, was es sich lohnt zu kaufen. Es fehlen einfach wertige Dinge. Der Ring der Kirin Tor z.B. war so ein Ansatz, auf der Schiene hätte mehr kommen können (und auch müssen, die Wirtschaft in WoW steht kurz vor dem Kollaps). Einfach mehr, exklusive und hochwertige Ware, zu der es in Raids keine Alternative gibt. Angeboten wird leider nur nutzloser Mist, 436 Mounts, 619 Haustiere, von denen nicht ein einziges Teil ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal hat...


----------



## Esda (27. August 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> F*ckschnitzel



Danke dafür! Hat mir heut morgen den Tag gerettet ^^


----------



## SquallLeonhartd (27. August 2010)

Blizzard will nicht das es Einzigartigkeit gibt, jeder soll alles leicht erreichen können. Das ist leider die Nackte Wahrheit. Zum Thema Goldguide gibt es eine Prima Seite, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung ob man hier links setzen darf, wenn dem nicht so ist verzeiht mir bitte.
Für sämtliche Guides, egal ob Berufe skillen oder Bossguides ist dies meiner Meinung nach die beste Seite im Netz http://www.tarouwowguides.com/
Dort ist auch zu jeden Beruf ein Guide wie man am meisten Gold raus holt.
Natürlich virenfrei und kostenlos, denn wer im www etwas bezahlt, ist einfach selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koshirosaru (27. August 2010)

ich denke das gold was man so bekommt ist föllig ok... 

wenn man zb leute hat (wie mich^^) die nicht farmen ein bis zweimal die woche raiden dazu die weekly und jeden tag die daylyie ich bekomm pro woche ca 300-400g und finde es föllig ausreichend für sockel vz ect.


----------



## Pastwalker (27. August 2010)

Du hast bestimmt nicht gerade wenig WoW gespielt oder ?^^


----------



## Pastwalker (27. August 2010)

Kannst mir ja ma n bisschen was schiken wenn du magst^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. August 2010)

anstatt sich gedanken darüber zu machen wofür man die wow kohle ausgibt würde ich dir eher raten mach dir nen Gildenbank char, hab auf jedem Char nen Polster von 10k und der Rest wandert auf deine eigene Gildenbank.

Gründe:

Keiner weis genau wieviel das Fliegen in der Alten Welt kosten wird.
Laut Buffedshow kann man in dem neuen PvP/Tages QUests Insel Gebiet sich neue Gegenstände Kaufen (laut Show im Schnitt an die 150 g pro Item)
Neue Mounts, Neue Haustiere, ggf. Noch 1-2 Gildenbank und Eigenbank Fächer Mehr, Berufe, Talente, Rezepte 


Da kommt schon was zusammen. Also Sparen statt ausgeben.

mfg


----------



## Nexxen (27. August 2010)

Filfnar schrieb:


> Ach ja Respekt mit 6 Chars Goldcap is schon. . .wow. .. ich hab knapp 1000g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab knapp 3k d[o.O]P-

Hat jeder deiner Chars DualSpecc? Wären dann nochnmal 6k^^ ooooooooooder du kaufst sinnlose sachen om ah oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sylavanas' Spieluhr ist auch en cooles Item aber verdammt teuer^^
usw^^


----------



## Nexxen (27. August 2010)

Filfnar schrieb:


> Ach ja Respekt mit 6 Chars Goldcap is schon. . .wow. .. ich hab knapp 1000g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab knapp 3k d[o.O]P-

Hat jeder deiner Chars DualSpecc? Wären dann nochnmal 6k^^ ooooooooooder du kaufst sinnlose sachen om ah oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sylavanas' Spieluhr ist auch en cooles Item aber verdammt teuer^^
usw^^

EDIT: sry für doppelpost. ^^


----------



## Pastwalker (27. August 2010)

Wie kann man nur so viel Geld haben in WoW....versteh ich garnich
ich musste zu meinen WoW-zeiten jeden Tag an die 100Gold rep ausgeben wegen den Random-Instanzen.................
Naja vielleicht lags auch einfach dran, dass ich viel früher hätte anfangen sollen meinen Schmied hochzuskillen...der is nicht mal auf 450...das wirds wohl sein


----------



## Marccram (27. August 2010)

Chanwook schrieb:


> übelster fake, das geht niemals mit 6 chars. man liest auf homepages und zeitungen von "EINEM" spieler der als erster das goldcap erreicht hat und du sollst das mit 6 chars haben? das ich net lache NIEMALS..........



Es gibt jemanden,der 4,5 Millionen Gold besitzt,nur zur Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Screen von seiner Gildenbank : http://i35.tinypic.com/29n7610.jpg


----------



## Pastwalker (27. August 2010)

Und wie viele Acounts musste dieser dafür Hacken....also wer in WoW so viel Gold besitzt hat meinen respekt, denn dann hat der schon wirklich was an Koordination aufm Kasten...
Wovor ich allerdings noch mehr Respekt habe ist wenn er so viel auch im reallife hat und es sich erarbeitet hat.
Das zählt nähmlich wirklich


----------



## gehix (27. August 2010)

Zum einen... Ja man kann mehr als des Gold Cap auf ner G-Bank hosten, war doch hier vor nicht all zu langer Zeit ne Buffed News über so nen Spieler, der da ne Mille gesammelt hat. (Oder war es mehr?)

Gold habe ist nie verkehrt. Bin zwar auch nicht reich und muss doch schon was dafür tun, aber nen Guide find ich Banane. Na klar werd ich sicherlich jetzt geflamed, weils ja goil wäre etc...
Behalts für dich. Du hat dir nen System ausgeklügelt und gut is.

Im Grunde ist es ne reine simple Sache. Beobachtet des AH. Was gibbet atm, was ist was Wert. Wie ist der aufwand dafür es selbst zu besorgen und wie sieht generell die Abnahme aus.
Fangt mit kleinen Sache an, baut euch nen Startkapital aus und feddich.
Dafür müsst ihr nicht alle Wirtschaft studieren oder nen Guide lesen.

Zeit und Motivation ist alles.

@TE
Was machen denn die reichen Menschen, wenn se alles haben und die Knete nicht weniger wird?
Nixx. Wer weiß was noch kommt. So hat jedenfalls kene Sorgen und wenn mal was brauchst, kannst einfach zugreifen.

Wer auch Gold will, soll seinen Arsch selbst bewegen ^^

Flames bitte per PN.
Danke

Gehix


----------



## Pastwalker (27. August 2010)

Ich finde es wirklich lachhaft, wie Menschen sich darüber tatsächlich aufregen können oder Gedanken machen, wenn sie Geldüberschuss haben...
Weißte eigendlich dass es vie übler is kein Geld zu haben als zu viel Geld ??....wie kann man sich bitte ernsthaft Gedanken machen und dann auch noch soetwas in ein Forum posten...
Verarschst du dich da irgendwie nich selbst ?...ich finde das schon echt irgendwie total seltsam...
Aber hey wenn du kein Plan hast was du mit deiner Kohle anstellen sollst dann schick sie mir und den anderen Buffed-user-Chars, wir können sie sicher gut gebrauchen, und dann bist du sogar schon etwas beliebter hier, weil du ne ute Tat vollbracht hast, ich mag nähmlich keine Leute, die mit Reichtum pralen aber dann doch alles für sich behalten, dankeschön

=)


----------



## Dagro (27. August 2010)

Also es ist schon möglich gut Gold zu machen wenn man mehr oder weniger Zeit investiert. Ich hab zb. sieben 80er Chars,mal mehr oder weniger hochgelevelt, wovon 2 komplett alle Quest in WoW gemacht haben. Allein dadurch macht ihr gut und gerne 15k Gold (Alle Questbelohnungen verkaufen, jeden Loot mitnehmen und verkaufen) wenn ich das mit allen machen würde sind wir schon bei fast 100k. (Ohne Sammelberuf verkäufe oder ähnliches) -Und leveln ist ja seid Random-Grp jeden Levels und den erhöhten Exp. pro Mob und Quest auch nicht mehr so zeitraubend-Abzüglich Rep.kosten und hier und da was kaufen (Reitskill(der wenn man Geduldiger ist und ehrfürchtig bei der Kriegshymne nochmals vergünstigt ist),paar Items) sind wir dann bei ca. 60-70k, wenn ihr dann anfangt und im AH mit dem Geld handelt (Addons zu Hilfe nimmt Stichwort "Auctioneer" und Preise beobachtet oder Angebot), steigt euer Gold umso schneller. Danach könnt ihr dann beginnen mit Epic Mounts kaufen usw usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich selbst hab mit allen Chars zusammen immo ca 50k Gold. (Alle Chars haben Epic Flugskill, aber sonst nichts besonderes oder aussergewöhnliches)Es ist wie überall schwer die erste "Million" zu machen aber leichter aus einer "Million" zwei "Millionen" zu machen mit etwas Überwindung (Stichwort = Einfach machen und nich nur davon reden oder es sich wünschen), den Ochsen also bei den Eiern packen xD.Nur als kleine "Idee" / "Hilfe" bezüglich der Frage mancher, wie man bissl Gold macht.Korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege. Aber das sind meine Erfahrungswerte. @ Zai : Ich bin sehr auf deinen Guide, wenn dies alles denn wahr sein wollte, gespannt. Bitte poste ihn hier und/oder schick mir ne PM. Denn ich wäre der Typ der hier und da mal nem Neuling oder Kumpel gern mal was zukommen lassen würd wenn ich bissl mehr Gold über hätt.


----------



## dedennis (27. August 2010)

gib mir einfach das gold


----------



## Stevesteel (27. August 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich lachhaft, wie Menschen sich darüber tatsächlich aufregen können oder Gedanken machen, wenn sie Geldüberschuss haben...
> Weißte eigendlich dass es vie übler is kein Geld zu haben als zu viel Geld ??....wie kann man sich bitte ernsthaft Gedanken machen und dann auch noch soetwas in ein Forum posten...
> Verarschst du dich da irgendwie nich selbst ?...ich finde das schon echt irgendwie total seltsam...
> Aber hey wenn du kein Plan hast was du mit deiner Kohle anstellen sollst dann schick sie mir und den anderen Buffed-user-Chars, wir können sie sicher gut gebrauchen, und dann bist du sogar schon etwas beliebter hier, *weil du ne ute Tat vollbracht hast, ich mag nähmlich keine Leute, die mit Reichtum pralen aber dann doch alles für sich behalten, dankeschön*
> ...



naja, er regt sich in keinster Weise auf, er möchte nur Tips, wie er sein Gold anlegen soll.
Er kann dir nur Gold schicken, wenn ihr auf dem gleichen Server seid.
Des Weiteren hat er ja geschrieben, daß er kein Gold verschenkt.
Ab dem fett markierten habe ich geschaut, ob ich den Hans irgendwie ran bekomme, von ihm nur der Kommentar: 
Ich melde mich umgehend beim betroffenen Buffed-user-Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (27. August 2010)

Aus 1 Gold kannst du 5000 Gold machen und dass nur mit dem AH, es laufen galt am Anfang nicht so viele Auktionen gleichzeitig. Wenn du dann map 5000 Gold hast ist es ein leichtes 10 000 Gold zu machen.


----------



## gandosh shatt (27. August 2010)

> Habe mit allen Chars:
> 
> -reiten jeglicher form
> -Feuerstuhl
> ...



ich denke Du hast nicht nur zuviel Gold !, sondern auch zuviel zeit !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (27. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das *goldlimit *erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?
> 
> ...




Alleine diese Aussage ist völlig wiedersprüchlich.


----------



## Hencrux (27. August 2010)

Mach doch nen eigenen Gold verkauf auf oder frag ob wer was ankaufen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (27. August 2010)

Kauf dir dochn Leben.. ich hab lange genug für mein Ingame Erspartes gebraucht. Vor allem tarne ich keine Angeberei als Frage. Der TE hat definitiv zuviel Zeit für Spiele.
Mein Tipp ist: Gib dein ganzes echtes Geld nicht für WoW Gold aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (27. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?
> 
> ...



stelle doch mal einen Screenshot von deinem Goldlimit rein, sonst glauben einige, dass es doch nur ein Trollversuch ist.


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (27. August 2010)

Unterstellen wir mal, du hast tatsächlich so viel Gold gemacht (Ist ja durchaus möglich). Es grenzt an Dreistigkeit das ganze hier so breit zu treten. Du machst doch nichts anderes, als zu sagen, schaut mal her wie viel Gold ich habe, so viel, dass ich gar nicht weiß wo hin damit. Ich wüsste da einen angemessenen Platz mit relativ wenig Sonneneinstrahlung.

Oder gehst du auch zu einem Obdachlosen, wenn du frische 50 Euro Scheine bekommen hast und fragst ihn was du dir zu Erst kaufen sollst? Ist natürlich überspitzt dargestellt aber nicht weniger dreist. Bisschen weniger auf die Kacke hauen hätte es auch getan. Z.B. Möglichkeiten sein Gold auf besonders stilvolle Art und Weise auszugeben. Da musst du nicht mit solch großen Zahlen um dich werfen und damit prahlen was du schon alles erreicht hast mit deinen Chars. Denn wenn wir mal ehrlich sind dient das doch nur dem huldigen deines zu groß geratenen Egos. Aber du hast ja mit jedem Char nen 100-Mount Erfolg und mit jedem den ZG-Tiger und whatever. Das du das nicht anhand eines Screens belegen willst, macht dich nicht glaubhafter, ist aber deine Sache. 

Die Tatsache, dass du dein Gold nur an gute Freunde verschenkst ist allerdings lobenswert, obwohl ich mir ebenso vorstellen könnte, dass sich die Summe auf 0 Gold beläuft.

Es ist nicht so, dass man diese Summe nicht erreichen kann. Mit mehreren Berufen und dem nötigen Einsatz sind 10k + am Tag drin. Hundert Tage später ist man Millionär. Sich auf Guides verlassen, sollte man trotzdem nicht tuen. Denn in der Regel ist man nicht der einzige der diese liest, von daher ist der eigene Weg immer noch der beste.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dir keine Verwendung für dein Gold einfällt. Denn solltest du wirklich so viel Gold besitzen, war das ein langer Weg bei dem man wissen muss was auf dem Markt wie viel wert ist und wie und wo das Geld fließt. Die Frage wie du das Gold ausgeben sollst annuliert dieses Wissen.

Von daher komme ich zu dem Résumé, dass das was du geschrieben hast ist entweder Wunschdenken (á la Was würde ich tuen wenn ich "wirklich" so viel Geld hätte) oder du stellst dich gerne besser als andere Leute. Was ja wie wir alle wissen eine neue Trendsportart ist. 

Ich denke du hast dir von diesem Thread mehr ohs und ahs erwünscht, als es sich jetzt rausgestellt hat.

Viel Erfolg noch mit deinen "Millionen"


----------



## rocketmann (27. August 2010)

Gib mir doch einfach das Gold heiße Naáru auf dem Server Nozdormu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zái (27. August 2010)

Ihr habt selbst gemerkt von vielen Antworten hier das es nicht besonders schwer ist eine solche Summe in WoW zu machen.
Nein der TE will sich nciht wichtigtun sonst hätte er sich für den post sicher kein neues buffedkonto zugelegt damit er auf dem alten nciht belästigt wird!

Ich bin nur ein durchschnittspieler wenn ich auch schon seit vanilla WoW spiel /= spiele hauptsächlich pve lass mcih aber inzwischen auch für gold arena pushen damit dasn bisschen weniger wird.

Das Gold macht mich nicht wirklich Glücklich. Wenn ich Zb 3k Gold aus einer auktion bekomme freu ich mich darüber weniger als wenn ich zum beispiel nach unzähligen mal Icc gehn endlich die Heroische heal-schärpe abstauben kann...

Ich hab auchn faible für mounts Titel und haustiere sowie funitems... 

(und alle arten von AV´s)

Es tut mir leid das mein Post von sovielen falsch verstanden wird, es geht mir wirklich nur darum ob vll jemand besondere dinge kennt auf die cih selbst vll noch nicht gestoßen bin..


Ps: Ist der Wappenrock des Lichtbringers nciht ein Kartenspielitem? hab das in irgendeinem post gelesen und muss zugeben das ich seit ich jemanden damit gesehen hab seehr angetan war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SquallLeonhartd (27. August 2010)

Der Wappenrock des Lichtbringers ist eine von 5 Belohnungen der Schattengram Questreihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maugh (27. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich muss jedes Kupferstück 2mal umdrehen und andere wissen nicht was mit dem Gold anfangen. Gemeinheit!
> 
> 
> Alice schrieb:
> ...


/Sign


----------



## Graggi (27. August 2010)

Das Goldmaximum liegt soweit ich weiß bei ca. 217k Gold pro Char das heißt du hättest weit über ne Million...und das soll jmd glauben? Wenn du net 24/7 farmst bzw im Ah tätig bist is das so gut wie unmöglich. Und dann würdest du dein Gold doch net raushauen wollen oder?


----------



## syntaxsniffler (27. August 2010)

falls du das gold wirklich besitzt was du aber nicht beweisen kannst/willst durch Screenshots/Video dann gz

aber was mir auffällt ist das der ganze Thread nach Troll riecht.. 
Ich mein für was farmst du das ganze Gold wenn du dann im Flameforum Nummer 1 von WOW nachfragst wie du es ausgibtst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist so als würdest du im RL im Lotto sagen wir 1 Mio &#8364; gewinnen und dann rumprallen das du so viel kohle hast , dann kommen auch die "falschen Freunde" die dich dann ausnützen und irgendwann bist du "ausgepresst" und dann verlassen dich alle "falschen Freunde" und das Heulen beginnt..

Kommt mir so vor soll jetzt kein Flame sein aber falls es wie oben geschrieben stimmt mit dem Gold dann GZ dazu, ist heuzutage nicht mehr ALLZUSCHWER weil WOLTK Zeiten, zu Classic wäre sicher mehr "fame" dabei 


naja schönes WE

edit
falls du wirklich Probs hast mit Gold ausgeben such dir jemand der dir die Questgegenstände von Schattengram verkauft die gehen sehrr teuer weg (Wappenrock für 125k , Mounts für 70k, usw)


----------



## Zái (28. August 2010)

Das die Schattengramreihe tatsächlich auch den wappenrock gibt wusste ich nicht, hab den bei e-bay mal zufällig auch als kartenspiel lootkarte gesehn deswegen war ich so verwirrt

Wie du sagst mit Wotlk bekommt man das gold hinterher geworfen
(bin übrigens kein 24/7 farmer, nur etwa 1 1/2h täglich im ah)

Übrigens trommel ich grad einige meiner ah-kollegen zusammen um tatsähclich zu versuchen ob es ein gold-cap bei gildenbanken gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es muss über 4,5mio liegen hat ein screen von jemanden anders hier im Thread ja schon bewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls wir es erreichen sollten gibts tatsächlich einen screen von der gildenbank hierrein ^^


----------



## Zái (28. August 2010)

Kann übrigens mit gewissheit sagen das ich dan keinen gegenstand der schattengarqreihe beistze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was mich einiges an gold kosten dürfte 

der erste tipp der mich hier wirklich weiterbringt danke sehr!!!


----------



## Toamar (28. August 2010)

Du solltest Dir vieleicht mal Gedanken über dein Spielverhalten machen, und vieleicht mal an die frische Luft gehen!
Dann wird dein Gold auch nicht mehr!


----------



## blunty (28. August 2010)

1. lern für die Schule oder such dir nen Job im RL (bringt was in der Zukunft)
2. Mach mal faire Preise im AH (denk ma von den Wucherpreisen hast das Gold) falls ned:
3. Stoppe damit Gold von den Spammern zu kaufen!!!


----------



## WerWeiss (28. August 2010)

ALSO ...

ich halte deine Aussagen für unglaubwürdig ... nicht dass es nicht möglich ist, sondern weil ein Goldsammler sich nicht so verhält ...

Als ich mit meinem ersten und einzigem Char das Goldlimit erreicht hatte, war er was z.B. AH betrifft handlungsunfähig ... du kannst dann deine Gewinne nicht mehr aus der Post holen ... ebenso kannst du kein Gold mehr aus Beute aufheben oder Questbelohnungen erhalten. Noch kurzer Zeit nervt das vollkommen und du packst dein Gold in die Gildenbank.
Ich hab rechnerisch jetzt fast 3x das Goldlimit für Chars erreicht. Ich denke aber in Endsummen und nicht in x-Mal Goldlimit.

Ich sammle des Sammeln wegen und nicht um mir mit all meinen Chars alles mögliche zu kaufen. Ein oder zweimal den Mounterfolg ok ... aber nicht 6x ... 
Bei der Summe die du nennst, ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Sammler aus Leidenschaft dran ... du gibst dann nicht dein Gold für das sechtsmal Mounterfolg aus ... sonst wär man niemals soweit gekommen ...

OK ... das ein oder andere gönne ich mir auch für meinen Main oder den Char denn ich z.Z am liebesten Zocke, aber im allgemeinen Verhalte ich mich eher sparsam ...

Ich bin Goldsammler ... mir geht es nicht darum mein Gold auszugeben ... vielmehr weiss ich das ich mit Cata einiges in meine Berufe stecken werde (... hab z.B. Schneidern jetzt 6x auf Maxskill...) um mal einen Serverfirst in den Berufen haben zu können (...hoffe es wird sowas wieder geben...) ... netter Nebeneffekt ... ich hoffe daran zu verdienen ... 

Also ich als Goldsammler halte deine Aussagen für unglaubwürdig ...


Grüsse


----------



## Kehrin (28. August 2010)

Da der Thead wohl erst gemeint ist (also noch nicht geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist mir ne coole Idee gekommen:
Kauf doch einfach das ganze AH leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem gelöst.


----------



## Redoran (28. August 2010)

Verkaufs an ne Goldseller Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirastor (28. August 2010)

Graggi schrieb:


> Das Goldmaximum liegt soweit ich weiß bei ca. 217k Gold pro Char das heißt du hättest weit über ne Million...und das soll jmd glauben? Wenn du net 24/7 farmst bzw im Ah tätig bist is das so gut wie unmöglich. Und dann würdest du dein Gold doch net raushauen wollen oder?



Warum sollte man das nicht glauben?
Bin auch eher Durchschnittsspieler und wenn ichs nicht auf die Twinks ausgeben würde für Epic fliegen, Dual und Gear nachrüsten wärens auch schon gute 400k.... so krebs ich mit 200k rum und brauchte mich dafür netmal wirklich anstrengen.
24/7 farmen bringt bei der Botinvasion übrigens sehr wenig, weil die Preise sowieso im A sind. Da verdien ich mich lieber mit "Rent a Tank" zum Deppen ^^


----------



## Jokxer (28. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Achja ich verschenke aus Prinzip kein Gold, außer an gute Freunde
> 
> Gruß Zái



Brauchst ja nicht verschenken. Bsp. Du verkaufst 1000 Gold an einem Spieler der fast kein Gold hat und verlangst 2 Gold dafür. Aber wie ich aus deinem Thread lese bist du ziemlich Ignorant... Wann Checkt ihr typen endlich das es nur Virtuell ist und es keinem Schadet etwas Gold an Spieler zu verschenken die es brauchen.


----------



## Wolaa (28. August 2010)

ich hab mit 10 charakteren das max gold as soll ich tun?

ich hab alle mounts und begleiter!


wofür soll ich gold ausgeben?

verschenken? wen denn habe dem ganzen server schon das max gold gegeben was sie haben können


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (28. August 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> ich denke du hattest grade Langeweile und dachtest dir registrier ich mich mal bei buffed.de und
> mache einen auf dicke hose mit meinem erspielten gold verkleidet als frage
> 
> tut mir leid wenns nich so is aber es kommt so rüber
> ...




zicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zick etz auch mal xD schenk einfach mal deinen "freunden" was bzw deine gilde pushen^^ oder mal ne woche reppkosten zahlen


----------



## No_ones (28. August 2010)

jah genau .. mit 6 chars das goldlimt ? .. ich glaube kaum das du 6ma 214k hast .. sonst wärest du schon längst auf mmochampion und buffed mit "spieler mit meistem gold oda so"


----------



## Naguria (28. August 2010)

sry aber das goldcap hat sich ein bisschen geändert.... es ist jetzt bei 300k sprich er hat 8D 1.8mio....

was du auch mal machen könntest ist nach einem wipetag deinem tank die repkosten zahlen, ich glaub da wird man ziemlich schnell arm..


----------



## Deis (28. August 2010)

Ich hab Dies und Das und Jenes. Schaut mal alle her ...*bla*
Viel materielle Werte besitzen, mildtaetig spielen wollen und keine Ideen haben.
"Aber ich verschenke nichts".
Ja dann rede halt nicht drueber. Vom reden wird niemand satt. Das haben wir taeglich in der Welt genug.
Wenn Du sooooo viel Kohle hast und Du nichts verschenken willst, dann statte Deine Gilde mit Buff-Food, Flasks, Sockeln, Verzauberungen etc.pp. aus oder uebernehm die Repkosten. Packs auf die Gildenbank und jeder kann sich jeden Tag mit 50g bedienen.

Und erzaehlen, alles Schall und Rauch ... ohne Screener geht hier sowieso garnichts.
Meinen Fuhrpark glaubt mir auch niemand wenn ich ihn nicht zeige.


----------



## Ballonede (28. August 2010)

Moin,

.....Freunden schenken?

Seit wann gibt es in WoW (echte) Freunde!

Da sorgt Blizz schon für - durch Neid und Gier etc. ist es hier schlimmer als im RL.

Schaff dir noch vier Charakter (10) an - so habe ich mein Goldproblem gelöst.

Sollte bis zum nächsten Release reichen, danach sollen ja die Beschränkungen auf max 10 Char´s wegfallen.

In Cataclysm braucht man noch genug Gold, schade um jedes verschwendetes Goldstück zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.


Übrigens ist diese Diskussion gar nicht so unrecht....es gibt genug Crapper Ingame, welche nicht mal ihre Reppkosten zusammen bekommen.

Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten legal Gold zu verdienen, Berufe, Dayli´s etc., man muss nur die richtigen Prioritäten setzen - wie im RL.

Neid ist hier fehl am Platz, denn das ist die Grundlage vieler Beiträge zu diesem Thema!


cucu






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (28. August 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> ich denke du hattest grade Langeweile und dachtest dir registrier ich mich mal bei buffed.de und
> mache einen auf dicke hose mit meinem erspielten gold verkleidet als frage
> 
> tut mir leid wenns nich so is aber es kommt so rüber
> ...



/sign


----------



## jamirro (28. August 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> /sign



/sign


----------



## nubbeldupp (28. August 2010)

Ich weiss garnicht, was ihr alle habt... 

Wenn man seit BC mit Goldfarmen angefangen hat, war es leicht zu schaffen, mit vielen Chars das Goldcap zu erreichen.

Ich habe jetzt seit 2 Tagen auch mit dem AH Handel angefangen nachdem ich chronisch pleite war und mir Leute aus meiner Gilde Tips gegeben haben.
Ich konnte bislang nicht glauben, dass man mit Inschriftenkunde Gold machen kann.... jedoch wurde ich eines besseren belehrt...
Wir machen das vllt nicht ganz so genau wie der Threadersteller, dass man jetzt Buch führt usw... aber einige aus meiner Gilde wollten eg nur bissel Gold machen.... jetzt haben Sie die 300k bzw 400k Marke als Ziel... 
Dafür wurde so wie ich es mitbekommen habe, ungefähr 1/2 bis 3/4 Jahr im AH gehandelt...
Wann man das so macht, wie es der Threadersteller beschreibt macht, dann sollte es auch kein Problem sein mit mehreren Chars das Goldcap zu erreichen.

D.h. im Falle von Inschriftenkunde... Kräuter im AH kaufen... verarbeiten... Glyphen erstellen... Glyphen ins AH packen... Gold schaffeln...


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (28. August 2010)

an die leute wo mal wieder mit dem KEIN RL gelabber anfangen,und geht mal wieder an die firsche luft oder sowas,etc.

bloss weil ihr in wow nix auf die reihe bekommt,heisst das noch lange nicht das leute die in wow in den oberen regionen mitspielen,seis gold,raid,pvp,etc., kein gutes RL haben, also kommt malwieder klar mit euren rl-unterstellungen,weil die sind wirklicher neid auf wow-gamer wo was können bzw.erreicht haben.also,wenn man auch sonst nix zu melden hat,einfach mal...

schönes we noch


----------



## Kriegsratte (28. August 2010)

Zahle jedem 10 Gold den ich durch Deatmine/Flammenschlund ziehen darf.
Von Ini zu ini erhöhe ich die Zahlung,da freuen sich die Lowies und die ganzen "ziehe für Gold"Spammer im Handelschhannel werden ausgerottet.


----------



## Aki†A (28. August 2010)

also wie man in dieser zeit pleite sein kann versteh ich auch nich.. hab mir mitm schami nur durch ruf farmen und bc hero erfolge (die items die aus den inis droppen verkaufen) 5-8kgold gemacht ... und schon wenn man nen neuen 80er für icc rdy macht und ständig rnd ehros geht deswegen kommt man bis der soweit is auch 2k-3k gold


an TE: ich glaub dir zwar nich, weils extrem krank is mit allen chars goldcap zu haben und wenn dus doch hast dein post ziemlich angeberisch ankommt

aber versuch doch einfach mal dir total unnütze sachen zu kaufen wie z.b. die taschen von haris pilton wie hier schon öfter vorgeschlagen wurde, oder den zug+zugzerstörer ausm spielzeugladen in dala

is war alles nich grade viel wenn mans goldcap hat, aber gibt bestimmt nen haufen müll der gold kostet


----------



## Hadez6666 (28. August 2010)

Es wäre noch eine Möglichkeit alle LK Items aus der Truhe für alle deine chars zu ergattern die kosten z.B. auf Nethersturm ungefär 75K Gold - 120K Gold Pro Stück damit wirste dein Gold los.


----------



## Ganos (28. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du hast Wirtschaft studiert (!), hast also mindestens einen Abschluss an der FH, machst aber in deinem Post x-Rechtschreibfehler und schreibst sogar das Wort "kalkulieren" falsch?!
> 
> 
> NICE STORY BRO!



made my day xDDD wirtschaft studiert und kalkulieren falsch schreiben, hahahaha xDD ich kann nich mehr


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> made my day xDDD wirtschaft studiert und kalkulieren falsch schreiben, hahahaha xDD ich kann nich mehr


Ja, darauf hatte er leider nicht mehr reagiert, was ich natürlich äußerst schade finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (28. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?
> 
> ...



ich wusste garnicht dass es ein goldlimit gibt? wo liegt das denn?


----------



## Bodog (28. August 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> ich wusste garnicht dass es ein goldlimit gibt? wo liegt das denn?



214748 Gold 36 Silber 46 Kupfer.


----------



## Mondokir (28. August 2010)

Jedes Chinafarmer-Unternehmen würde dich jetzt vermutlich mit Kusshand nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisjee (28. August 2010)

> made my day xDDD wirtschaft studiert und kalkulieren falsch schreiben, hahahaha xDD ich kann nich mehr


Ich glaube ja immer noch das er ein Troll ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## war_locker (28. August 2010)

Filfnar schrieb:


> Och jetzt macht den armen doch nicht alle als Troll runter, wenn das jetzt nen neues Buffedmitglied ist, wie muss der denn dann von der Community denken?



Naja wen ich neu dabei wäre, würde ich nicht als erstes ein Thema erstellen mit dem Name: Zu viel Gold


----------



## Jariel1994 (28. August 2010)

Hey ne gute Idee: Komm auf Blackhand und gib mir ein bissel von deinem g wenn du eh schon nimmer weisst was machen x)

Mfg


----------



## WeRkO (28. August 2010)

Verkaufs bei ebay.


----------



## Eyatrian (28. August 2010)

Bodog schrieb:


> 214748 Gold 36 Silber 46 Kupfer.



Nicht mehr es wurde erhöht, aber weiß grad nicht wie hoch, auf jeden fall kann man "Millionär" werden


----------



## ziwsii (28. August 2010)

Ja ich habe auch 2 chars mit viel gold was soll ich damit nur machen! Wow ist mir doof geworden also wer als erster mein pw ändert hat meinen 2 mal gold cap acc! Name: bum_toll@gmail.com PW:americano12


----------



## nadel (28. August 2010)

hm... also ah leer kaufen und neu reinstellen ist eine ziehmlich doofe idee was meinste wie man zu so viel gold kommt, durch farmen auf keinen fall.
bei ebay verkaufen finde ich noch am sinnvollsten allerdings kannst du dafür gebannt werden wenn du überhaupt käufer findest denn du kannst das gold nur auf einem server anbieten, ich kenne einen der verkauft sein gold an china farmer^^ echt kein witz die nehmens


----------



## Ceiklyon (28. August 2010)

@2

Andey_124

Das sind sowieso meistens nur Twinks, Neulinge sind selten dabei!

Und deiner Stelle würde ich das Gold sparen für Cataclysm...

oder veranstalte ein Pvp-Turnier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lawler87 (28. August 2010)

Mein gott du hast echt kein leben, du armer....


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2010)

ziwsii schrieb:


> Ja ich habe auch 2 chars mit viel gold was soll ich damit nur machen! Wow ist mir doof geworden also wer als erster mein pw ändert hat meinen 2 mal gold cap acc! Name: bum_toll@gmail.com PW:americano12



Olol!


----------



## Hulmin (28. August 2010)

Mach kleine Wettbewerbe in denen du demjenigen Gold versprichst der dir z.B. das beste Gedicht schreibt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asmolol (28. August 2010)

> Ja ich habe auch 2 chars mit viel gold was soll ich damit nur machen! Wow ist mir doof geworden also wer als erster mein pw ändert hat meinen 2 mal gold cap acc! Name: bum_toll@gmail.com PW:americano12



verdammt. und ich habs sogar noch ausprobiert O.o


----------



## tuerlich (28. August 2010)

wie wärs, wenn du des gold einfach wegschmeisst? soll auch gehen.... ich bin übrigends auch mit 37 chars 80, gold-capped und hab alle erfolge. was soll ich denn nur machen? trolli


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (28. August 2010)

Lawler87 schrieb:


> Mein gott du hast echt kein leben, du armer....



sprach der lowbob -_-


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (28. August 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> sprach der lowbob -_-



Wenn er das wirklich alles hat KANN er kein Leben haben.
/e: und besser ein lowbob ingame als ein Pro ohne RL.


----------



## Trinovantes (28. August 2010)

Naja ich denke, mit diesem thread hast du dir ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, Zai. Die einen glauben, du hockst den ganzen Tag vorm Pc, zockst und hast kein echtes Leben mehr. Die Anderen glauben dass du ein angeberischer (ich zitiere) "Flusstroll" bist. Und einige wenige, zweifelsohne die Minderheit der Leute , die hier schreiben, geben dir tatsächlich Tipps um dein Gold loszuwerden. Ich bin noch unentschlossen, welche der 3 Positionen ich einnehmen soll, daher gebe ich jetzt zu allen 3en einen Kommentar: Wenn du tatsächlich im Besitz von mehreren Charakteren mit dem s.g. "Goldcap" wärest, (bewusst spreche ich hier im Konjunktiv), hättest du vermutlich doch zu viel Zeit am Pc verbracht und ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass du ca 30 Stunden in der woche spielst. Nun ja, teilt man deine 30 Stunden durch 7, kommt man auf ein Ergebnis, grob über 4 Stunden täglich. Also entweder hast du einen wirklich ausgesprochen gut geplanten Tag, oder du lässt viele Dinge links liegen, um Wow spielen zu können. Die anderen glauben, du seist ein Angeber. Auch dafür sprechen einige Punkte: Allein die Erstellung des Threads wäre hier zu nennen. Mit, nunja, sagen wir mal nicht vollkommen geschlossenen Augen im Spiel, sieht man immer etwas, das man sich kaufen könnte. Insofern wäre es ehrlicher Unsinn, wenn man 6 Charaktere auf Level 80 hat, danach fragen zu müssen, was man mit seinem Gold anstellen solle. Auch die Art, wie du erzählst, was du alles im Spiel besitzt, wirkt zum einen unglaubwürdig, und zum anderen äußerst überheblich. Nunja aber, falls es tatsächlich stimmen sollte, dass du so viel Gold hast (was ich durchaus anzweifeln möchte), dann nutze es, um das Spiel für andere, besonders für Einsteiger, leichter zu machen. 2-3 Gold reichen aus, damit der spieler Berufe etc lernen kann und dadurch neues am Spiel entdeckt. Du könntest auch anderen Tipps zum Gold "scheffeln" geben und anderen im Spiel mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen, anstatt hier im Forum Threads zu erstellen, mit denen du mit Sicherheit ein kleines bisschen traurige Berühmtheit erlangt hast. 
Grüße
Trinovantes


----------



## Ellesime (28. August 2010)

6 Chars komplett mit 24er Taschen ausrüsten=198k,6 Chars den 25er ICC Drachen organisieren,von Server zu Server unterschiedlich ich geh von 50k aus,=300k,das Gleiche 25er Ulduar,einzeln geschätzt 30k,=180k,für 1 Char die legendäre Axt organisieren geschätzt 500k aufwärts
Die obigen Schätzungen beruhen auf der Annahme das er keinen Stammraid hat und sich quasi alles erkauft.
Das Ganze objektiv ohne die rosarote WoW Brille von aussen betrachten und es als Schwachsinn entlarven=unbezahlbar


Nachtrag
Trino hat da durchaus den gesunden Menschenverstand angesprochen und wenn man nur ein wenig über das mitunter doch ziemlich sinnlose Gesülze hier im Thread nachdenkt,kann man garnicht anders als zum gleichen Schluss zu kommen.


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (28. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du hast Wirtschaft studiert (!), hast also mindestens einen Abschluss an der FH, machst aber in deinem Post x-Rechtschreibfehler und schreibst sogar das Wort "kalkulieren" falsch?!
> 
> 
> NICE STORY BRO!



mmhh, weil Rechtschreibung ja auch so viel dazu aussagt, wie viel Gold der TE hat

oh, wait..........


----------



## Twitbum96 (28. August 2010)

ist das zufällig dein B11 char Zai?^^ http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Echsenkessel&cn=Z%C3%A1i&gn=Siebenb%C3%BCrgen


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

Hm....
Kauf das komplette Auktionhaus leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (28. August 2010)

Trinovantes schrieb:


> Naja ich denke, mit diesem thread hast du dir ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, Zai. Die einen glauben, du hockst den ganzen Tag vorm Pc, zockst und hast kein echtes Leben mehr. Die Anderen glauben dass du ein angeberischer (ich zitiere) "Flusstroll" bist. Und einige wenige, zweifelsohne die Minderheit der Leute , die hier schreiben, geben dir tatsächlich Tipps um dein Gold loszuwerden. Ich bin noch unentschlossen, welche der 3 Positionen ich einnehmen soll, daher gebe ich jetzt zu allen 3en einen Kommentar: Wenn du tatsächlich im Besitz von mehreren Charakteren mit dem s.g. "Goldcap" wärest, (bewusst spreche ich hier im Konjunktiv), hättest du vermutlich doch zu viel Zeit am Pc verbracht und ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass du ca 30 Stunden in der woche spielst. Nun ja, teilt man deine 30 Stunden durch 7, kommt man auf ein Ergebnis, grob über 4 Stunden täglich. Also entweder hast du einen wirklich ausgesprochen gut geplanten Tag, oder du lässt viele Dinge links liegen, um Wow spielen zu können. Die anderen glauben, du seist ein Angeber. Auch dafür sprechen einige Punkte: Allein die Erstellung des Threads wäre hier zu nennen. Mit, nunja, sagen wir mal nicht vollkommen geschlossenen Augen im Spiel, sieht man immer etwas, das man sich kaufen könnte. Insofern wäre es ehrlicher Unsinn, wenn man 6 Charaktere auf Level 80 hat, danach fragen zu müssen, was man mit seinem Gold anstellen solle. Auch die Art, wie du erzählst, was du alles im Spiel besitzt, wirkt zum einen unglaubwürdig, und zum anderen äußerst überheblich. Nunja aber, falls es tatsächlich stimmen sollte, dass du so viel Gold hast (was ich durchaus anzweifeln möchte), dann nutze es, um das Spiel für andere, besonders für Einsteiger, leichter zu machen. 2-3 Gold reichen aus, damit der spieler Berufe etc lernen kann und dadurch neues am Spiel entdeckt. Du könntest auch anderen Tipps zum Gold "scheffeln" geben und anderen im Spiel mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen, anstatt hier im Forum Threads zu erstellen, mit denen du mit Sicherheit ein kleines bisschen traurige Berühmtheit erlangt hast.
> Grüße
> Trinovantes



sehr amüsant geschrieben :-)


----------



## SquallLeonhartd (28. August 2010)

Ich verstehe die Leute einfach nicht, nur weil es für euch schwer fällt das Auktionshaus zu analysieren, billig zu kaufen, und teurer zu verkaufen bedeutet das noch lange nicht das es bei anderen auch so sein muss.
Das Goldcap auf einem Char zu erreichen ist ein Kinderspiel, und wenn man dann noch im aktuellen Content mitspielt und aktuelle Rüstungsgegenstände herstellen kann um sie zu verkaufen ist der zweite Char schneller am Cap wie man gucken kann.
Ins besondere wenn man einer der ersten mit diesen Gegenständen ist.
Ich habe diese Seite schon mal gelinkt. Hat sich scheinbar keiner angeschaut, da wird es zu jedem Beruf erklärt wie man es machen kann. Und zwar so das es ein 5 Jähriger nachspielen kann.
Allerdings müsste er dazu Englisch können. http://www.tarouwowguides.com/
Einfacher kann man es nicht mehr machen, Video angucken, nachmachen, keine Gedanken um Gold mehr machen müssen. Und alles in weniger als einer Stunde Played a Day.
Jeder einzelne hier, der anzweifelt das man mehr Gold haben könnte, also IHR, belügt sich selber. Bill Gates ist auch kein Milliardär, warum? Weil bestimmt keine Bank der Welt so viel Geld aufbewahren könnte.
Aber wir leben doch alle in unserer kleinen heilen Welt, in einer bunten Seifenblase, wo nur das richtig ist, was wir für richtig halten nicht wahr? :-)


----------



## No_ones (28. August 2010)

Naguria schrieb:


> sry aber das goldcap hat sich ein bisschen geändert.... es ist jetzt bei 300k sprich er hat 8D 1.8mio....
> 
> was du auch mal machen könntest ist nach einem wipetag deinem tank die repkosten zahlen, ich glaub da wird man ziemlich schnell arm..



echt ? oO ich dachte das wäre noch bei 214k danke für die info ..


----------



## No_ones (28. August 2010)

hmm schonmal aufgefallen das "Zai" kein einzigesmal sonst hier geschreiben hat geschweige denn das er seinen eigenen thread ließt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadyra_#1 (28. August 2010)

schenks mir


----------



## Shujo (28. August 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> echt ? oO ich dachte das wäre noch bei 214k danke für die info ..




Ist es auch noch, es hat sich nicht geändert.


----------



## Lesemann (28. August 2010)

Was mit pets farmen? Das kann schon schön teuer werden. Die kleinen Dinger sind doch nicht immer billig xD


----------



## Keze (28. August 2010)

mach ne kleine schnitzeljagdt!
du spammst 1 woche vorher dass du eine schnitzeljagdt planst mit preisgeld von 10k. wer am meisten gegenstände kriegt, hat gewonnen. machst kalender invite und dann schreibst du am tag der jagdt ein paar namen von freunden (denen du vorher 1 item gegeben hsat kann auch graues sein oder iwas was du aus dem ah gekauft hast) die namen sind von der anderen fraktion (lvl 1) die sich in der weltgeschichte verstecken. keiner weiß welche gegenstände es sind außer du und der freund der das eine item hat. das 1 item das der freund trägt kriegt der spieler der ihn als ERSTES killt. nach kill schreibst du am besten in nem angelegten channel den namen von dem freund der getötet wurde.
am besten stellst du noch nen 80er neben den lvl1 damit die mobs ihn nicht töten. wer am meisten gegenstände hat hat gewonnen. wer versucht mit 1-2 falschen items zu betrügen (du musst dir vorher alle items aufschreiben) wird disqualifiziert.

ist sicher ne lustige angelegenheit wenn so 40 leute auf der suche nach vllt 10 lvl 1ser allis sind :-D


----------



## tschilpi (28. August 2010)

Dieses Thema ist lächerlich. Wenn du angeben willst, Zai, dann rate ich dir, einen Beweis zu liefern. Denn du wärst dann wahrscheinlich der erste Spieler, der mehr als eine Million Gold erreicht hat.

Unabhängig davon, ob du a) wirklich mehr als eine Million Gold erreicht hast, b) Aufmerksamkeit suchst, c) rumtrollst, d) rumprotzen willst, oder dir tatsächlich e) Tipps einholen willst... Dieser Thread wird wohl sowieso geschlossen, weil viele Antworten einfach total neben das Thema schiessen.

Kauf das Auktionshaus auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2010)

wayne wieviel gold du in einem spiel ab 12 hast ? ROFL wie arm...


----------



## Ava (28. August 2010)

ich hab auf seite 8 aufgehört zu lesen, keine ahnung obs schon genannt wurde, aber machs doch so wie paar auf unsrem server:
kauf dir die boe epics von der shadowmourne quest, also das mount, den wappenrock und die andren 3-4 teile (grad vergessen wieviele es waren)
der tabard wird bei uns mit 30-60k gehandelt, das mount is bei weitem teurer...is doch ne gute methode gold los zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2010)

Zerfetzahr-Mugh schrieb:


> mmhh, weil Rechtschreibung ja auch so viel dazu aussagt, wie viel Gold der TE hat
> 
> oh, wait..........



Es sagt sehr wohl etwas über seine Glaubwürdigkeit aus!


Oh, fucking wait :>


----------



## Chrisjee (28. August 2010)

> Denn du wärst dann wahrscheinlich der erste Spieler, der mehr als eine Million Gold erreicht hat.


http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14943/WoW-Cataclysm-Vorbereitungen-extrem-Spieler-farmt-eine-Millionen-Gold-fuer-seine-Gilde


----------



## dashofi (28. August 2010)

Auf cata warten und dann wieder alles ausgeben, punkt


----------



## addyy09 (28. August 2010)

ein deiner stelle würd ich das g bissl sparen und auf cata warten und dann dick einkaufen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ab cata gibts bestiimt wieder ne menge zu kaufen pets, teure mounts usw.


----------



## Annovella (28. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das einzige wo mir da noch einfällt sind zB die teuren Taschen für 3k g jeweils in Shatt bei Haris Pilton.
> 
> Oder wenn du auf Old- School Style stehst, "farm" dir Thunderfury, je nach Server kannst du einen Großteil der Mats im AH kaufen, besonders die Elementiumbarren/ erze.
> Und die sind recht teuer.
> ...



Nein, es ist nicht glaubhaft, das er mit allen Chars die ZG Mounts hat etc, ich farme jede Woche seit beta- Classic die Mounts und habe sie erst 1x droppen sehen, warum sollte ein Account dann auf einmal 12 Mounts aus ZG haben? Soviel dropglück wird er sicher nicht haben. Ausserdem: WoW mit 6 Chars Goldlimit, du kannst dir 10 Chars erstellen, wie waers, wenn dud ir das Gold auf den anderen 4 Cahrslots drauflegst, dann kannst ja weiter deien Kg´s im RL farmen.. aehh ich meine Gold farmen.

Troll dich.


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (28. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Es sagt sehr wohl etwas über seine Glaubwürdigkeit aus!
> 
> 
> Oh, fucking wait :>



dann könnte man ja jeden 2ten post bei buffed unglaubswürdig halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith schreit: god damn, wait :>


----------



## soullink (28. August 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Dieses Thema ist lächerlich. Wenn du angeben willst, Zai, dann rate ich dir, einen Beweis zu liefern. Denn du wärst dann wahrscheinlich der erste Spieler, der mehr als eine Million Gold erreicht hat.
> 
> Unabhängig davon, ob du a) wirklich mehr als eine Million Gold erreicht hast, b) Aufmerksamkeit suchst, c) rumtrollst, d) rumprotzen willst, oder dir tatsächlich e) Tipps einholen willst... Dieser Thread wird wohl sowieso geschlossen, weil viele Antworten einfach total neben das Thema schiessen.



deine zb ? 

Ihn interessiert was er mit seinem Gold machen könnte nicht was du darüber denkst.
Mach dir nen 39er pvp Twink! mit besonderen pets und epics


----------



## Mayestic (28. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?
> 
> ...




Du hast mein Mitgefühl. ich spiele seit release und habe dein Problem nicht. Ich weiß wie ich mein Gold loswerde. Ich verschenke es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade das du noch nicht selbst auf die Idee gekommen bist. Ach und nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mehr Gold als du aber das interessiert eigentlich kein Schwein hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber du hast gute Chancen bald mehr gold zu haben als ich denn ich spiele bis Cata aus Langeweile garnicht mehr. 
Also halt dich ran und wenn du mal nach Perenolde kommen solltest dann wirste merken das du schnell zur Mittelschicht gehörst, denn ich kenne nur wenige der uralten Spieler deren Goldbeutel nicht aus allen Nähten platzt.
Kannst dir ja bei diversen Gilden wenn ihr bei euch sowas habt lauter Unfug dafür kaufen. Die Items aus der SM Reihe oder das Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt immer genug Möglichkeiten sein Gold zu verballern wenn man will.


----------



## Rodulf (28. August 2010)

*die Frage ist nicht, * *Was mach ich mit dem ganzen Gold ???* *sondern, * *Warum hst du das erst angesammelt um jetzt festzustellen, das du damit nix anfangen kannst ???*​


----------



## Lethior (29. August 2010)

Rodulf schrieb:


> *die Frage ist nicht, * *Was mach ich mit dem ganzen Gold ???* *sondern, * *Warum hst du das erst angesammelt um jetzt festzustellen, das du damit nix anfangen kannst ???*​



Damit er auf Buffed einen Thread erstellen kann und alle Leute lesen können, wie viel Gold er gebunkert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei habe ich das mal reported, da hier sowieso nur gespammt wird und der Te mir nicht sehr glaubhaft erscheint.


----------



## Borgok (29. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit *6 charakteren das goldlimit* erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?
> 
> ...



Das glaub ich dir nicht. 
Wie wärs mit Beweisscreenshots? Und da gibts auch keine Ausrede wie "ich will nicht dass alle meine Chars kennen". Hol dir ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und übermale die Namen der Chars, ziehe meinetwegen das Equip aus, ändere beim Barbier die Frisur und Haarfarbe sodass der Char nicht wiederzuerkennen ist, wenn du unbedingt willst dass der Char anonym bleibt.

Und wenn das tatsächlich stimmen sollte wärst du m.E. krank.
Dass du durch bestimmtes AH-Handeln soviel Gold gemacht hast könnte ich dir ja noch halbwegs glauben. Aber der Rest? Gerade bei vielen Mounts braucht man mehr als nur Gold (->bei vielen Fraktionen ehrfürchtig).

Goldlimit erreichen ist ok.
100Mount Erfolg ist ok.
ZG Tiger bekommen ist ok.
Mit 6 Chars Goldlimit erreichen wäre mit entsprechendem AH-Handeln noch ok.
Mit 6 Chars z.B. bei den Netherschwingen ehrfürchtig wäre auch noch ok.
usw.

Aber mit *6* Chars Goldlimit erreichen *UND* mit *6* Chars 100Mount-Erfolg (was auch bedeutet mit *6* Chars bei dieser Fraktion ehrfürchtig *UND* mit *6* Chars auch bei jener Fraktion ehrfürchtig *UND* mit *6* Chars bei der nächsten Fraktion ehrfürchtig *UND* mit *6 *Chars wieder bei der nächsten Fraktion ehrfürchtig *UND*...) *UND* mit *6* Chars Kirin Tor Ringe *UND* mit *6* Chars den ZG-Tiger usw. ... DAS ist krank.

Mit allen Chars den ZG-Tiger riecht sowieso verdammt nach Troll. Dass du so verdammt viel Droppglück hattest glaub ich dir nicht.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (29. August 2010)

Dämlicher Troll, verschenk dein Zeug oder geh uns net auf die Eier!

Fail Fred!




Lethior schrieb:


> Damit er auf Buffed einen Thread erstellen kann und alle Leute lesen können, wie viel Gold er gebunkert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wollte grad sagen, ihr glaubt dem das ja wohl nich ^^


----------



## Ultimate_500 (29. August 2010)

also ich würde nen bisel gold in die gilden bank machen oder selber ne gilde gründen


----------



## Petu (29. August 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> sprach der lowbob -_-




Sprach der mit denkwürdigem "ACAB" in der Signatur. 
Geh sterben du Kack!


----------



## Amraam (29. August 2010)

naja, evtl hat er ja wirklich soviel gold angehäuft.

kann ja sein.

Manche betrachten WoW nicht als "kampf" sondern als Wirtschaftssimulation .

*schulterzuck*

hast du schon den Vogel aus DM? 

Hast du schon alle ingame-verfügbaren Haustiere?

Alle ingame verfügbaren Mounts?


_______

anderer vorschlag:

Warum das gold ausgeben?

Fals dir LW ist, versuch dich dochmal damit einen twink auf einen komplett anderen server hochzuziehen .


----------



## Polchen (29. August 2010)

- gibs mir
- geh ins Casino und setz alles auf die 7
- gibs mir


ach ja, ich geb dir ne neue Challenge...Versuch mal im real Life das Goldlimit zu erreichen...


----------



## BalianTorres (29. August 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> ich denke du hattest grade Langeweile und dachtest dir registrier ich mich mal bei buffed.de und
> mache einen auf dicke hose mit meinem erspielten gold verkleidet als frage



Ach, da is er ja wieder...........der Neid der Besitzlosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dumichauch (29. August 2010)

[sup]Keine ahnung obs schon gennant wurde aber ich würde eindeutig Tauren rennen machen. eoin rennen von östliche pestländer dort wo acherus steht bis die tore von ahnqiraj für 10k gold.[/sup]


----------



## Izara (29. August 2010)

geh zu Haris Pilton, da kannst nochmal was loswerden, spendier deiner Gilde nen dicken Reppkostenzuschuss oder mach irgendwelche Wettbewerbe. Bei uns gabs z.B. n PvP Event, wo sich Teams so beim dem Typ anmelden konnten und dann gabs vor Orgrimmar oder so Duelle, bis ein Sieger feststand ^^ Konnte man sich vorher Popcorn machen und zugucken und war sehr amüsant auch ohne teilzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh, womit du dein Gold mega schnell loswirst: kauf dir die Zügel des Scharlachroten Streitrosses oder wie das heißt (das aus der Truhe vom LK, wenn man die Schattengram-Quest fertig macht). ^^ Kostet bei uns grad 180k   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezulad (29. August 2010)

Das Pferd sieht toll aus !


----------



## Alphajaeger (29. August 2010)

es gibt ein goldlimit? o_0  wieviel ist das denn etwa 100.000.000.000.000g?!?

(sorry habe mir nur die ersten paar antworten durchgelesen falls das schon gefragt wurde)


----------



## x_wow_x (29. August 2010)

Oha wie viele Cookies man sich kaufen könnte für das Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Puh, naja was soll man da sagen? Wie viel RL ist draufgegangen bei der Aktion?
Ich mein Raiden kannst du auch nur 1 mal die Woche also die ID verwenden.

Saronit-Erz wird auch nicht immer nur von dir abgefarmt werden und mit Dailys dauert das auch so seine Weile.
Ich sag halt die Standard-Buchstaben: GZ. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (29. August 2010)

Zái schrieb:


> Während die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich eher das Problem haben das sie zu wenig Gold besitzen ist es bei mir ganau andersrum.
> 
> Ich habe mit 6 charakteren das goldlimit erreicht und frage mich ernsthaft wofür ich es ausgeben soll?
> 
> ...



du kannst mir was von deinem gold schenken ...........


----------



## chris25200 (29. August 2010)

wie hast du das geschafft ???
mit welchen berufen hast denn so viel gold zusammen bekommen ??

habe auch 6 80ziger aber jeder hatt net mal 1k gold.

würdest mir nen tip geben per pm oder da reinschreiben ??

lg chris2520


----------



## Haxxler (29. August 2010)

Ich dachte ja wirklich am Anfang, hier könnte eine normale gesittete Diskussion möglich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/CLOSE


----------

